# General > Genealogy >  Caithness Monumental Inscriptions pre 1855

## davie

I have just got 4 volumes of listings for (I think) all cemetaries in Caithness so if anyone needs to check out where and when their ancestors are buried let me know and I'll try to help.  ::

----------


## sassylass

Do these volumes show who is buried in which plot in the cemeteries?

----------


## davie

Sassy, There is a plot map for each listing - I had already checked out the one for Trostan Cemetary and is seeems to be accurate.

----------


## htwood

Hi Davie, we are wondering if there is a plot map for Ballachly.  Sassy and I were there last July, and it was so overgrown, we couldnt find the family graves we were looking for.  

Also wondering if there is a tiny cemetery listed, just across the River Thurso from Dale House.  It doesnt seem to be on any map, but local folk remember it.  Thanks for any help.  Regards, Helen

----------


## sassylass

I would be interested to see the layout of Ballacly.  We have relatives buried there, and could not find the graves in the overgrowth.  Also, we were looking for a little cemetery near Dale House, and wonder if you know where it is?

----------


## sassylass

OMG we are on the same page once again sis o'mine!

----------


## htwood

Sassers, are you following me  LOL
Well, at least we are on the same path here.  
Here's to Ballachly in 2004, with more info and a machete.
And a shovel to find gravestones under the moss at the wee cemetery at Dale.  -Helen

----------


## davie

Helen & Sassy - There is no map given for Ballachly - "Inscriptions noted were right & left of the entrance in a rough line to back wall : not possible to examine undergrowth to extreme right & left walls". The names index shows Bain,Campbell,Doull,Dunbar,Forbes,Gray,MacGregor,M  acKay,Morrison,Ramage,Renwick,Sutherland,Taylor.Th  ey only listed 13 stones and note that more may be buried in the undergrowth (this was in 1980 so you will need to bring the Marines to do the digging 24 years later). If any of the indexed names is who you are looking for let me know - I can give you the inscription. 


There are two cemetaries under Westerdale as follows ( not that they help much) :-

St Trostan's : Field beside the Thurso River & opposite Dale House - unenclosed overgrown mound close to field gate - no inscribed stones found.

Dale House Estate : in far corner of field on right of drive is a small square walled enclosure - no inscribed stones found.

If the correct name isnt under Ballachly let me know who it is you are looking for and approx dates and I can look through all the bits & pieces of info that I have collected.

----------


## sassylass

Forbes and MacKay are our relatives in Ballacly, and would you be so kind as to look up the Bain names, too, as a friend of ours may also have kin there.  Thank you Davie.

----------


## davie

Sixth Stone on the left as you go in :-

John Bain,Clashchiby,Forse Died 17 June1853 aged 72 years,his wife Cath Gray, died 6 January 1865 aged 74 years,son James died 1 March 1879, aged 54, daugter Jane died 10 March 1845 aged 15 years. The stone erected by son Alex,Melbourne.

Fourth Stone on the left as you go in :

Don MacKay,Clashcreggan died 13 April 1848 aged 81, his wife Isabella Forbes, died January 1827 aged 50 years.Children Cath,George,Patrick ,died 'youth' and Lizzie died 7 May 1884.
There is a note in the list referring the above  Donald MacKay to the book" Ministers & Men in the Far North " which starts on Page 117 and runs to page 122 - it starts off "Donald MacKay, Claschreggan, was one of whom it might truly be said that his "conversation was in heaven". The last lines in this book refer to his gravestone quoting the epitaph " he was an example of the believers in word,in conversation,in charity,in spirit,in faith, and in purity".
Quickly scanning through the pages I notice he was a native of Sutherlandshire.

If this is the correct MacKay/Forbes I can get the pages from " Ministers & Men" scanned by my m8 and sent to you.

----------


## htwood

Davie, thanks so much!  Yes, we are direct descendants of Donald Mackay and Isabella Forbes.  Their gravestone must be covered with moss, as I surely was standing next to the fourth on the left, after we pried the rusted gate open.   Now that I know precisely where to look, we have a better chance of seeing it.  
We do have a copy of the pages from "Ministers and Men of the Far North", which was amazing to read.  Sounds like old Donald had quite a conversation going with God to protect him from the Devil.
Thanks again.  Now let's see if Sassy types the same thing at the same time from another city.  It's bad enough we show up at parties wearing the same clothes  LOL

----------


## davie

Glad to be of some help Helen. Any thing else I can do on the subject let me - it's a lot of fun. I'm back to Latheron 1765 with my own lot & I think that's as far as I will get. Doing research at the moment on a son of the 1765 Sutherlands who served in the Peninsular Wars with Wellington's army - an interesting 'sidetrack'.

----------


## htwood

I bet its St. Trostan's we are looking for.  Our family had a croft on that side of the river, across from Dale House, and both gggrandparents died there.  We heard from a local man who is almost 80 yrs old, that his job as a child was to clean the moss from the flat stones of the cemetery, and that there was no fence around it.   Now if we can just pinpoint the mound...and bring in the Marines  LOL  Thanks Davie.  -Helen

----------


## davie

Helen - If it might help I can look thru all the indices in these books - it wont take long. Some of my own lot were at Newlands,Westerdale, but are buried elsewhere. Let me know the names if you think it's worth a try.

----------


## htwood

Donald Stewart died at Dale around 1845, and his wife Janet Mackay Stewart died in January of 1861, also at Dale.  They had at least 13 children, most of who disappear from the census within 10 yrs, so we think they may have died young.  These include Janet, Peter, Donald, Sinclair, Catherine Ross, Dorothy, Rose, Donaldina & more.

He was an army pensioner, having served in the 72nd Regiment of Foot during the Napoleonic Wars.  
Thanks for checking the indices, one never knows how the puzzle pieces will fit together.  -Helen

----------


## davie

Helen - Leave it with me for a wee while. My ancestor Robert Sutherland who lived at Newlands, Westerdale was also a pensioner of the same period (42nd Foot - The Black Watch or Highland Regiment). Pensions were paid out in Thurso so its more than likely that they visited town on the same day to get the cash. It sure is a small world !.
You maybe already know but the 72nd became the 1st Battalion Seaforth Highlanders at a later date.

----------


## davie

Helen - no trace of your Donald on a quick scan of the indices. Do you know if he was born at Dale or moved there ?. Its beddie time here but I will go thru it again tomorrow and see if I have better luck

----------


## sassylass

This is very exciting...thank you, thank you davie

----------


## htwood

Small world indeed!  I can picture them on their way to Thurso to get their pay, with their tartan vests on.

Donald Stewart was baptized at Lybster in 1769, (his father was also Donald Stewart of Lybster, and also an army pensioner)  He had at least 5 sisters, all baptized in Lybster Parish, I dont know exactly where they lived.
After his marriage to Janet Mackay in 1825, they lived in various places near Wick, Pulteneytown, Louisbourgh, Newtown, then finally ended up on a farm of 2 acres at Dale in 1841.  So there may be a Stewart lair near Lybster.

Take yer time dearie, they've been deed all these years, a few more wont hurt them LOL  Thanks again, and Dad says thanks too.  -Helen

----------


## davie

Helen - No trace of your Donald Stewart (or Janet MacKay) in the indices. I did notice a line in "The Book of Lybster" which says "Donald Stewart was a pensioner in Lybster in 1767" - I assume thats his father who you already know about.
I have printed details of Donald Jnr & his wife off the site and will keep looking - I hate to be beat !. I am going out Dale way on my next trip home to check out the place my own ancestors were at - I will try to have a look around this St Trostans place as well.

Nil Desperandum.

----------


## htwood

Thanks Davie...yes, we have the Book of Lybster, with that page marked about Donald Stewart.  That info came from the baptismal record of one of Donald(2)'s sisters.

That would be grand if you had a look for St. Trostan's.  I could give you some leads on who might walk you to the spot.  I can't imagine that they were buried on the Dale Estate, my gg gran was a just domestic servant there, when she wasnt digging tatties.  -Helen

----------


## davie

Helen - the world gets smaller !!. My grand-uncle was caretaker at Dale House for many years until he retired to Halkirk. This was when the Murray-Threipland family had the estate and I remember being there as a child. Even earlier (or so I am told) I was farmed out there for a few weeks and crawled around at such a speed that I was named the "blue-ar**d fly. My mammy had made me blue troosers to go over the nappies  ::   ::  I know roughly where the cemetary is but don't hold your breath - it could be a while before I get up there.

----------


## Anonymous

in the late 80's the community programmes of Caithness District Council undertook the listings of graveyards in the county.   Someone somewhere must have these lists.    They were originally in the Bruce Buildings in Sinclair Terrace, Wick.
I would be interested in any Oman or Manson heatstones in Trostan Cemetary ( the one near Shebster)

----------


## davie

The listings for Trostan show the following Omans/Mansons :

Robert MacKenzie Manson died Greenvale Dunnet 4 December 1927 aged 69, his wife Jane Oman died Sibster Halkirk 31 March 1945 aged 85. Son Nicolas accidentally killed Pass.??, Saskatchewan 7 October 1921 aged 39.

There are 13 entries for Manson as well , I am a big bit no weel at the moment and dont have the energy to type them all in today. If the Manson/Oman above is NOT the one you are looking for can you be any more specific and I'll have another look.

----------


## Anonymous

davie

thnak you that is the manson/oman i was looking for.   another should be david manson who died in the latter part of the last century.   I know there is a lot of them but it is good to have that information

thanks

----------


## davie

No David Manson listed at Trostan. I do know that there are some stones in Trostan not in the book so it is possible he is there. The cemetary is worth a look - it's kept quite tidy and you go in thru MacKenzies farm steading to get there. (If you go remember your wellies!).
I had a look thru the Halkirk pages - there are two entries there but the dates are not  right for the one you are looking for :-

David Manson,Farmer, died Achavrole,Calder, 15 December 1903 Aged 63yrs. His wife Ann Sinclair, died 14 Jan 1930, aged 74. Their daughter Elizabeth C Smith, died Canada 15 March 1922, aged 32.

David Manson,Farmer, Calder. 1 Dec 1799 to 4 Aug 1865. His wife Margaret Munro. 17 Jan 1806 to 8 Jan 1869. Erected by their son David.

----------


## Anonymous

indeed the world is very small -  your grand uncle must have been christopher - my very dear neighbour - how we miss him  - he was a great old man - many laughs we had together ( and sad moments too)

----------


## davie

Christy was indeed my grand-uncle Janette. I had not seen him for a few years but remember the last time. It was in the Royal Hotel after a funeral and he was showing off by hopping & skipping about the place. I'm sure if there had been room he would have being doing cartwheels as well !. He must have been nearly 90 then.
Ref. your David Manson - when you say latter part of the last century which one are you actually talking about. With a bit more specifics I can have a look thru all my reference books and maybe find him for you. 
For example I have a David Manson who died at Brough 14 June 1899 aged 82 and his wife Jane Trotter who died at Ham 31 December 1876 aged 75. They are in Dunnet Cemetary which might tie in with your Robert Manson being at Greenside ??.

----------


## Anonymous

the manson oman reference are my grandfather annd granny i think i can tell you more

----------


## Anonymous

hi there all the way from New Zealand

im looking for information on the following couple:

John SUTHERLAND and Janet MACINTOSH  emigrated from Caithness in 1859 to Canterbury, New Zealand.

all i know is that they had 9 children, the 6th one being my ggg-grandfather Adam. and their eldest named John (born 15 Nov 1856, Dunbeath, Latheron, Caithness, Scotland)

id love to hear form anyone that might be able to tell me anything about John and Janet or their descendants.

cheers
Richard Anderson

----------


## Alastair Banks

Davie

Would you be able to lookup whether there's a monumental inscription for

Donald Banks or

Christina Banks ms Dunnet

after 1804 in Ratter, Dunnet?

Thanks

Alastair
Australian Capital Territory

----------


## Anonymous

Dear Davie,
Could you look up the Meiklejohn family in the monumental inscriptions. They come down from the highlands, Namely Wick and Thurso.
Some names are John Meiklejohn, George Meiklejohn, Donald Meiklejohn, There are many buried up there I know of one grave number 91.John Mucklejohn, Mason....
Not sure of any others, can you help???

thanks Aussfm  :Grin:

----------


## davie

Re Banks & Meiklejohn. I'm just back  after a few weeks away but will get on to these in the next day or so.

----------


## davie

Alastair,
No record of a gravestone for Donald Banks or Christina Dunnet in Dunnet/Canisbay/Corsback/Olrig/Bower Cemetaries.
Sorry about the delay in getting back to you.

Have also checked the remaining cemetaries and again no trace of these names o combination.

----------


## davie

Aussfm,
Several Meiklejohn tombstones located as under :-

LATHERON OLD CEMETARY -
John Meiklejon, died Spring Park, Thurso, 23 December 1853 aged 67, his wife Agnes Trotter died Dunbeath 16 January 1844, aged 40. Their son Alex died Queenstown, Aust. 28 July 1868 aged 36.

HALKIRK -
(Table Stone) Don Meiklejohn, Farmer, Sibster, died 30 July 1838, aged 66. His wife Barbara MacBeath, died 5 January 1836 aged 55. Erected by daughter Ann.

(Table Stone) John "Miklijohn", tenant at Miltown of Sordal, died 20 December 1781 aged 52, his wife Janet died 13 August 1819 aged 76.

WATTEN -
Don Meiklejohn, West Watten, died 18 June 1862 aged 67. His wife Mary Meiklejohn died 7 October 1860 aged 57.

George Meiklejohn, Bilbster, died 1 August 1841 aged 48, his wife Elizabeth Bremner died 15 October 1850 aged 56, daughter Isa died 15 June 1874 aged 39, son Don died 1 April 1880 aged 58.

These are the only Meiklejohns I can find with the forenames you quoted. Sorry about the delay in getting back to you.

----------


## gbudge

davie, would you mind having a look for Donald Budge and Elizabeth Harper? I know they were married in Wick, but that's about all I know (I do have their children's names if you need them). They were married in Wick in 1815 and I probably passed near or before 1855.

I recently ordered a copy of their marriage record from the Registrar's office, but have yet to receive it.

Thanks, in advance, for your time and effort.  ::  

G.

----------


## davie

Can find no trace of Donald Budge/Elizabeth Harper in any of the cemetary listings. 
Note that the people who compiles these lists did NOT do the following : Halkirk Extension, Latheron Extension, Olrig Extension, Thurso New Cemetary, Mount Vernon, Wick New Cemetary. 
If you are carrying on with your research from Marriage Certificate right thru to Death Certificates and find out where they lived at time of death then the Council burial ground records might help - the North Highland Archive in Wick would be able to point you in the right direction on these.

----------


## gbudge

Thanks for trying and thanks for the info, davie!  :: 

Do you know of any cemeteries in Wick that have their archives online? I'm living overseas so searching any archives in person is just not possible right now. Someday....   :Grin:

----------


## Anonymous

Dear Davie thanks for the assistance very Grateful 
Aussfm  :Grin:

----------


## Anonymous

Hi davie,

Wondering if you could look up in your list a couple of names . . . 
James MANSON and his wife Euphen (MALCOLM). Apparently James was born before 1701 in Watten, Caithness.

Another name if you don't mind is David MANSON born about MAY 1724 in Banks of Scowthell, Watten.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Wade
NZ  :Smile:

----------


## davie

Wade,
Sorry but no luck with the search for James Manson & his wife or David Manson in any of the indices I have. Very few tombstones are listed for burials in the late 1700's or early 1800's - perhaps they were not generally inscribed at that time or otherwise 200 years of Caithness weather has obliterated the markings. Certainly there are literally hundreds of Manson buried throughout the County but none that tie in to these dates.


Davie

----------


## Anonymous

Davie
Thanks very much for your time!
Wade

----------


## Alastair Banks

Hi Davie,

Would you mind looking for a Jean MOWAT, died somewhere between 1809 and 1819 and is probably buried in Wick. Jean's husband was Peter DOULL, a joiner in Pulteneytown.

Thanks

Alastair
Sydney, Australia

----------


## davie

Alastair

No trace of Jean Mowat or Peter Doull in the listings for Wick Old Cemetary. I will have a look at the landward areas in the next day or so.


Davie

----------


## davie

Alastair

I have checked all the indices for Jean Mowat/Peter Doull - no luck .

Whilst checking I found the following entries that may have relevance to your search re the family of Donald Banks/Christian Dunnett :

In Dunnet Cemetary 
"John Shearer, Farmer, Warse, died 7 April 1871 aged 83 years.
His wife Elizabeth Banks, died 3 May 1890 aged 89.Family Elizabeth 1886?? 16 months, George 26 April 1854 aged 24, Elizabeth 4 June 1863 aged 25."
There is an obvious typographical error on the entry for Elizabeth (the First).

"George Banks, Shoemaker, Rattar, Dunnet, died 31 March 1879 aged 74".

There are many entries for Banks in the records for Dunnet & Canisbay and it may be that some of those are related to your search  but no other names tie in to the dates you quoted. 

Good luck with it.


Davie

----------


## Alastair Banks

Hi Davie

Thanks for that. I'd found Peter DOULL and Jean MOWAT marrying in Thurso in 1793, three christenings in Thurso (including Ann, my 3G-grandmother) and another 3 children christened in Wick, the last being John in 1809. I was looking through the OPR the other day when I found Peter DOULL, a joiner in Pulteneytown (which was the same details given for him on John BANKS and Ann DOULL's marriage record) marrying Isobell MacBeath in 1819 in Wick.

Thanks for the information on Elizabeth and George BANKS in Dunnet. I think that they're my 3G-grand aunt and uncle. I hadn't realised Elizabeth had survived beyond 1881. I'd better see if I can find her in the census.

Best wishes

Alastair

----------


## donsimpson

Hi Davie

    I'm looking for information on my GGGgrandfather John Simpson born in Canisbay possibly Stroma.He was married to Elizabeth Sinclair in 1825.He died between 1825 and 1841.He had a son John.Any info would be appreciated.

                                                                                            Thanks

                                                                                              Don Simpson

----------


## p.hislop

> I have just got 4 volumes of listings for (I think) all cemetaries in Caithness so if anyone needs to check out where and when their ancestors are buried let me know and I'll try to help.


Davie,
Wondered if a John HORNE or a Mary HORNE (nee CAMPBELL) appear in the listings mentioned above.  I believe at one time they lived in Wick.
Thanks in anticipation  ::

----------


## Margot

Hi Davie   :Smile:  

I know this is a long shot - but I am wanting to find relatives of mine buried in Caithness. Maybe Reay?

I have included my site for anyone interested in the Mackenzie line and to see if anyone can help me.  In particular I need dates for Hugh, David and Jean born about 1787 to 1798. I have come to a complete standstill with them.    :Frown:  
http://mywebpage.netscape.com/margot.../Mackenzie.htm

I know Mackenzie is a very popular name and I could be grasping at straws - but any help with any other Mackenzies in that era would be appreciated as they could be related to me and that would then fill some gaps. 

Thank you - and have a good day! 

Margot - from windy Wellington - New Zealand

----------


## p.hislop

Davie,
Do not know much about this couple - if I didn't know better I'd swear they didn't exist.
They had a daughter Johanna Campbell HORNE chr/born 28 August 1821, near Wick, Caithness.. apart from her marriage in Edinburgh in 1844 have been unable to trace this couple. The birth date comes 
from information Johanna left behind - but have not found her in any christening OPRs.
John was supposedly in the East India Company.
This is all I know about John HORNE and Mary CAMPBELL... so wondered if they may appear in any burial registers/lists you have?

Thanks in anticipation
Pam





> Originally Posted by davie
> 
> I have just got 4 volumes of listings for (I think) all cemetaries in Caithness so if anyone needs to check out where and when their ancestors are buried let me know and I'll try to help. 
> 
> 
> Davie,
> Wondered if a John HORNE or a Mary HORNE (nee CAMPBELL) appear in the listings mentioned above.  I believe at one time they lived in Wick.
> Thanks in anticipation


  ::   ::

----------


## Dogrump

I need help finding my famliy deaths.

John Phimester Married Christina Sutherland no dates at all and another is Alexander Phimester (Pre 1888)Married to a Willimina Laird Dunnet(b.6 may 1863 in Canisbay)

Thanks

Rachelle Clayton
Canada

----------


## veronica

Hi Davie,

Wondering if you are able to help me with a list of all McKays buried in Caithness Cemeteries between 1870 and 1900. Sorry, I know this is a big task, but it would really help me in my search for my Scottish ancestors. You can email me on veronica_paul2002@yahoo.com.au

Thanks in anticipation

Veronica Brown

 ::   ::

----------


## Lynnette

G'day Davie
Just found this message and hope you are still looking up Caithness Cemeteries. I am trying to find the William Manson who married Ann Gair around 1800. They had both passed on by the time their son William Manson married Agnes Ross at Berriedale Inn, Caithness in 1859 but can't find any death certificates etc. William (the son) was a farmer at the Inn. William and Agnes emmigrated to Australia in 1864 so I am trying to find my ancesters. I have details of the Aussie Mansons should anyone be interested. Can you help please???
Cheers, Lynnette  :Grin:

----------


## Robinson Manson

> The listings for Trostan show the following Omans/Mansons :
> 
> Robert MacKenzie Manson died Greenvale Dunnet 4 December 1927 aged 69, his wife Jane Oman died Sibster Halkirk 31 March 1945 aged 85. Son Nicolas accidentally killed Pass.??, Saskatchewan 7 October 1921 aged 39.
> 
> There are 13 entries for Manson as well , I am a big bit no weel at the moment and dont have the energy to type them all in today. If the Manson/Oman above is NOT the one you are looking for can you be any more specific and I'll have another look.



Davie,

I was just going through your posts and saw the above. I am quite sure that the people mentioned are my grandfathers parents. He was born George Manson on June 21 1889 in Framside. The birth was registered in Halkirk on July 6, 1889. in the parish records I believe. 
His parents are listed as Robert Manson, quarry labourer and Jane Manson (Oman), who were married in Halkirk on September 3rd, 1880.
What I'm curious about is you mentioned a son, Nicholas. Did your sourse mention any other children? Also, do you know of any other online sources that I might use to trace further back.

Regards,

Robinson

----------


## jackie

I am wondering if you have any information on any Simpson's that are in the Canisbay area. My ggggrandfather was a Matthew Simpson who married a Margaret Wat(t)er in and around 1742.  His father was a William Simpson married to Margaret Waters, Matthew was born around 1711. Anything you can find on any Simpson's is greatly appreciated. They seem to be an elusive bunch!
Thanx so much for any help you can give
Jackie Miller
Canada

----------


## lassieinfife

hi..
any info on a Jasper Sutherland 1799>1881 Latheron/upper clyth, his wife Jane/Jean Gunn?
also  any detail  of the  McPherson  family  from same  area who  lived  Newlands latheron

----------


## DAC214

My GGG Grandmother was Jane (or Jean) Wares Bruce, wife of James Bruce. She died at Pulteneytown 2 April 1864. It's a long shot (I doubt any of them had headstones) but I'd appreciate you checking whenever you have the time.
Thanks in advance,
Dixie Cutler

----------


## trinkie

Davie I wonder if you can help me - I am really stuck with John MacDonald and his wife Jean Paterson - there is no trace of them since their daughter's marriage in 1842, 
Latheron.  This daughter was  born abt 1826 
I understand John had served in the Army- he may be down as Pensioner .
Many thanks
SD

----------


## rnichols

Does Davie, or whoever had the 4 volumes of cemetery inscriptions still online?  I am new to this area and I am looking for Mowat(t)'s who might be buried in Canisbay - mostly early records up to the early 1800's if any such monuments exist.

Thanksjavascript**:emoticon(' :Grin: ')
javascript**:emoticon(' :Grin: ')

Rich Nichols,
Greer, SC, USA

----------


## zen3

Hi Davie
I am looking for the plot of john dewar sutherland i think he is buried in wick cemetery
can you help?
thanks zena

----------


## lynn prow

Hi
Where do you buy the above.  I am in Australia have lots of ancestors on family tree from Caithness.  I thought if I was able to get a copy it may help my research.  Are they available on cd or in books.  I am looking for Clynes, Millers, and hoped the above may help my research.
thanks for reading email
Lynn  ps my mum living with me is a Clyne

----------


## fred

> id love to hear form anyone that might be able to tell me anything about John and Janet or their descendants.
> 
> cheers
> Richard Anderson


John and Janet married 8th Feb 1856 in Dunbeath when he was 30 and she was 24.
Johns parents were David Sutherland and Margaret Gunn, they married 16 March 1821
and lived at Achavroal Dunbeath.

Here is the 1841 census for the household:

District:  5 Folio:  0 Page:  8
Address:  Achvroal

SUTHD.         David          M 44  Farmer                     Caithness                                            
SUTHD.         Margt.         F 42                             Caithness                                            
SUTHD.         Jane           F 17                             Caithness                                            
SUTHD.         John           M 15                             Caithness                                            
SUTHD.         Margt.         F 13                             Caithness                                            
SUTHD.         James          M 11                             Caithness                                            
SUTHD.         Donald         M 6                              Caithness                                            
SUTHD.         Jemima         F 2                              Caithness

In the 1861 census David and Margaret and their daughter Margaret still lived there along with a Mary 20 and a William 7.

----------


## hugh ross

Lynn
You can get them from Amazon. Search for Caithness Monumental

----------


## Tricia

Hi Lynn
Caithness Monumental Inscriptions (Pre-1855): Vol 1 , 2, 3 and 4  
by A.S. Cowper, I. Ross 

I found this site in *Australia* which has the 4 vols listed but don't know how the price compares with UK.  http://www.gould.com.au/

 Scottish Monumental Inscriptions Pre-1855 Caithness Vol. 1
A. Cowper | Book | 142pp | 1992 | SCG017 | $29.50
Burial Grounds covered are: Canisbay, Canisbay Extension, Dunnet, Corsback, Olrig, Bower.  
Scottish Monumental Inscriptions Pre-1855 Caithness Vol. 2
A. Cowper & I. Ross | Book | 184pp | 1992 | SCG018 | $35.00
Burial Grounds covered are: Wick (Old), Keiss, Thrumster, Ulbster, Watten, Dunn (Old Hall).  
Scottish Monumental Inscriptions Pre-1855 Caithness Vol. 3
A. Cowper & I. Ross | Book | 152pp | 1992 | SCG019 | $25.00
Burial Grounds covered are: Brims, Thurso (St Peter's Church), Trostan (Westfield), Crosskirk, Reay (Old), Reay (New), Achreny, Dalnawillan, Dirlot, Dorrery, Halkirk, Spittal (St Magnus), Skinnet, Westerdale.  
Scottish Monumental Inscriptions Pre-1855 Caithness Vol. 4
A. Cowper & I. Ross | Book | 120pp | 1992 | SCG020 | $25.00
Burial Grounds covered are: Latherton (Old), Berridale (Old), Berridale (New), Braemore, Tout-Na-Goul, Mullbuie, Mid Clyth, Camster, Ballachly, St Triduana. 


UK :   www.Amazon.co.uk have them to order at £5.50 or £6.00 per book plus postage.

Tricia

----------


## maria

> I have just got 4 volumes of listings for (I think) all cemetaries in Caithness so if anyone needs to check out where and when their ancestors are buried let me know and I'll try to help.


Hi Davie

Do the listings show any Harpers or Banks.  I am looking for a Donald Harper died 10/3/1887 aged 78.  His wife Janet Banks died 22/2/1884 aged 75.  Donald's parents were Donald Harper & Elizabeth Forbes.  Janets parenst were Mangus Banks & Isabella Leith.  Any info would be fab

----------


## fred

> Hi Davie
> 
> Do the listings show any Harpers or Banks.  I am looking for a Donald Harper died 10/3/1887 aged 78.  His wife Janet Banks died 22/2/1884 aged 75.  Donald's parents were Donald Harper & Elizabeth Forbes.  Janets parenst were Mangus Banks & Isabella Leith.  Any info would be fab


I don't know that Davie is still around Maria, he hasn't posted since 2002.

I can't find Donald or Janet in the Monumental Inscriptions for Wick, I have them on the 1841, 1851 and 1881 census returns if that would help.

----------


## maria

> I don't know that Davie is still around Maria, he hasn't posted since 2002.
> 
> I can't find Donald or Janet in the Monumental Inscriptions for Wick, I have them on the 1841, 1851 and 1881 census returns if that would help.


Hi Fred

Thank you for looking in the Monumental Inscription, pity they are not there.  The census information would be great.

Many thanks 
Maria

----------


## marionq

Davie, I wonder if your listings could solve a problem I am stuck over.  John Bremner (Brimner) married a Catherine Bain in 1804 and had 4 children between 1805 and 1811.  Later ie 1812 a John Bremner  (with son Alexander ) was the husband of Henrietta Sinclair but with no word of what had happened to Catherine and the 3 younger childen Janet, Donald and John.

They were living in Sarclet or Wick town.  Would you have a listing for Catherine and the children.

I am holding my breath.  

Regards Marion

----------


## ED2005

Hi,

I wondered if you could be so kind as to see if there is a M.I. for a Janet Campbell? As far as I know she was born 24.3.1800 and died Aug 9 1850 (aged 50). She was married to a William Brock from Thurso. Any information appreciated

----------


## mary

Hi,
 Janet and Wm. Brock are buried in Thurso: St. Peter's Church.

Janet Campbell 9.8.1850 aged 52, husband Wm. Brock farmer, son James 16.1.1851 aged 23 (w. Mary Graham 12.1.1851 aged 25.

Mary.

----------


## ED2005

Thanks for that! I'm sure these are the right ones as they had a son James, and his wife, who died at that time. What I'd really like to find is the parents of William Brock and Janet Campbell, but am unsure how to proceed/where to look next. Any suggestions gratefully received!
Thanks again for the quick response and for the interest shown!

----------


## mary

[QUOTE=marionq]Davie, I wonder if your listings could solve a problem I am stuck over.  John Bremner (Brimner) married a Catherine Bain in 1804 and had 4 children between 1805 and 1811.  Later ie 1812 a John Bremner  (with son Alexander ) was the husband of Henrietta Sinclair but with no word of what had happened to Catherine and the 3 younger childen Janet, Donald and John.

They were living in Sarclet or Wick town.  Would you have a listing for Catherine and the children.


Hello Marion.
  I checked the MI'S for Wick and I can't find an entry for Catherine Bain.

Maybe you have this info. from the 1841 census,

Piece: SCT1841/43 Place: Wick-Caithness Enumeration District: 7
Civil Parish: Wick Ecclesiastical Parish, Village or Island: -
Folio: 0 Page: 7
Address: Sarclet

John       70  occ. Labourer
Henrietta 60
John       20  occ. Fisher
Elizabeth 18
James     15
Andrew   12

Mary.

----------


## mary

I'm sure these are the right ones as they had a son James, and his wife, who died at that time. What I'd really like to find is the parents of William Brock and Janet Campbell, but am unsure how to proceed/where to look next. Any suggestions gratefully received!

 Hi,
  Happy to be off some help. Now I have checked the IGI and found a birth for a Janet Campbell 22 March 1798 Thurso parents James Campbell & Christian Gray which is a possiblity as two off Janet's children were named James and Christian, off course you would have to try and verify this. I found the family on the 1841 census for Thurso. If you wish you can email and I'll try and see if I can find anymore info. for you. Genealogy is my hobby and I am always willing to help.

Regards Mary

----------


## mary

Hello again,
    I have just checked the 1881 census and found your William Brock living at Rose Street, Thurso, he is living there with with his second wife Christina, daughter Elizabeth 26 and son Malcolm 22. 
This means you can get his death certificate which will give you the names of his parents. In 1881 William gave his age as 74 which made him born 1807, now this ties in with the his age on the 1841 census, address is also the same.
On Scotlands People web site there is death for a Wm. Brock in 1884 in Thurso b. 1807 so I would say this is your man.
http://www.scotlandspeople.gov.uk

Mary

----------


## marionq

Thanks Mary, yes I do have that.  I keep hoping someone has come up with some new source of material and to be honest Fred found me some info a while ago.  My brain must be going soft because I thought this was a different source - clutching at straws.  The problem is probably that prior to 1855 when people died they often tried to avoid death taxes by not registering the death and I guess if a wife and 3 children died they would have a lot to think about and a lot of expense so registering would be avoided if at all possible.

Marion

----------


## ED2005

Thanks a lot for that. Will have to check this out!

----------


## fred

> Thanks Mary, yes I do have that.  I keep hoping someone has come up with some new source of material and to be honest Fred found me some info a while ago.  My brain must be going soft because I thought this was a different source - clutching at straws.  The problem is probably that prior to 1855 when people died they often tried to avoid death taxes by not registering the death and I guess if a wife and 3 children died they would have a lot to think about and a lot of expense so registering would be avoided if at all possible.
> 
> Marion


No there were no taxes, they just didn't keep a record of deaths. A Minister wasn't needed as with a christening or marriage and there were a lot of graveyards scattered about. In the Statistical Accounts for Latheron they didn't even know how many people had died let alone who they were.

I think it's possible that someone who died in one of the frequent epedemics in Wick could have been burried in the graveyard on the south of the town opposite where Lidles is now perhaps in communal graves. I don't know for sure but on the maps made later in the 1800s the fever hospital is right next to the cemetery so I suspect that in the early 1800s they isolated anyone who was sick on the outskirts of town and that the cemetery was started to cater for them.

----------


## dparad

HI Mary, ED2005 and I are researching the same family.  We did get William Brock's Death Record and it shows his parents.  The problem I am having with it is the Death was registered one of his sons from the second marriage and I'm not sure that the information is accurate, since we can't seem to locate the people.  Could you elaborate on the process that the registrar would have used to record a Death?  Did he take the information from the person registering the death, which was the practice in the US, or would he have look the information up in the Birth and Marriage registers.  The reason I ask this is that in William Brocks Death Record, it mentions both marriages and under Christian Ross's name it says "Illegitimate".  I thought that was odd, I wouldn't think that the youngest son would be privi to that type of information about his mum, and figured that the Reigistrar got it from some where else.  He also has accurate information about Williams 1st Marriage.  Any light you can shed on this would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## mary

> HI Mary, ED2005 and I are researching the same family.  We did get William Brock's Death Record and it shows his parents.  The problem I am having with it is the Death was registered one of his sons from the second marriage and I'm not sure that the information is accurate, since we can't seem to locate the people.  Could you elaborate on the process that the registrar would have used to record a Death?  Did he take the information from the person registering the death, which was the practice in the US, or would he have look the information up in the Birth and Marriage registers.  The reason I ask this is that in William Brocks Death Record, it mentions both marriages and under Christian Ross's name it says "Illegitimate".  I thought that was odd, I wouldn't think that the youngest son would be privi to that type of information about his mum, and figured that the Reigistrar got it from some where else.  He also has accurate information about Williams 1st Marriage.  Any light you can shed on this would be greatly appreciated.



HI,
 To answer your question about accurate information. The registrar takes the information from the person registering the death, in some cases the information is not accurate which I have come across a couple of times in my research,when the son registered his mother's death he got the christian name of his grandmother wrong.
 Is it the parents of William that you can not locate?. I couldn't find a birth for Wm. on IGI or Scotlands People, so I presume they did not register his birth. 
Regards
Mary

----------


## dparad

William Brock is the one I am questioning.  I assumed that they didn't register his birth either because I couldn't find it on IGI.  But I also couldn't find his parents Marriage on IGI Either.  Which make's me wonder if they came from somewhere else.  I thought the Marriage would have had to have gotten registered, but I am not as familiar with my Scottish historical customs as I should be.  Was it a Law back then?  I know in 1855 the law took effect and we have much better records as a result.

What could the possible explainations for this be?  Why wouldn't they have registered the Birth or the Marriage?  Was this common?  Just looking for insite and background.  

I've ordered the Monument Inscription Book 3 so I can look them up when I get it.  I'll also have to see if there are any death on IGI.

Thanks for all your help.

----------


## fred

> What could the possible explainations for this be?


Was his mother a Miller?

----------


## mary

> William Brock is the one I am questioning.  I assumed that they didn't register his birth either because I couldn't find it on IGI.  But I also couldn't find his parents Marriage on IGI Either.  Which make's me wonder if they came from somewhere else.  I thought the Marriage would have had to have gotten registered, but I am not as familiar with my Scottish historical customs as I should be.  Was it a Law back then?  I know in 1855 the law took effect and we have much better records as a result.
> 
> What could the possible explainations for this be?  Why wouldn't they have registered the Birth or the Marriage?  Was this common?  Just looking for insite and background.  
> 
> I've ordered the Monument Inscription Book 3 so I can look them up when I get it.  I'll also have to see if there are any death on IGI.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


Hello,
William Brock gave his birth place as Thurso in the 1851 & 1881 Census, like I said it was not compulsary to register a birth,marriage or deaths before 1855 in Scotland. I'm afraid you won't be able to get any death records on IGI.

Here is the details on the 1881 Census for Wm. Brock and family:

Dwelling: Rose St
Census Place: Thurso, Caithness, Scotland
Source: FHL Film 0203402 GRO Ref Volume 041 EnumDist 1 Page 32
Marr Age Sex Birthplace
William BROCK M 74 M Thurso, Caithness, Scotland
Rel: Head
Occ: Carter
Christina BROCK M 67 F Canisbay, Caithness, Scotland
Rel: Wife
Elizabeth BROCK U 26 F Thurso, Caithness, Scotland
Rel: Daur
Malcolm BROCK U 22 M Thurso, Caithness, Scotland
Rel: Son
Regards
Mary.

----------


## dparad

Fred,

Yes she was a Miller, her name was Catherine Miller.  We got that along with the Name Donald Brock as his father off of the Death Certificate.  I want to find an additional source for this information because the Death was registered by one of his sons from the second marriage and I'm not sure that the information is accurate, since we can't seem to locate the people and tie them all together.

Any insite you may have on this subject would be greatly appreciated?

Doug

----------


## fred

> Fred,
> 
> Yes she was a Miller, her name was Catherine Miller.  We got that along with the Name Donald Brock as his father off of the Death Certificate.  I want to find an additional source for this information because the Death was registered by one of his sons from the second marriage and I'm not sure that the information is accurate, since we can't seem to locate the people and tie them all together.
> 
> Any insite you may have on this subject would be greatly appreciated?
> 
> Doug


The IGI have the parish record:

WILLIAM BROAKE OR MILLER  	
  	Male 	  	 

Event(s):
	Birth: 
	Christening:  	
02 APR 1807   	Thurso, Caithness, Scotland
	Death: 
	Burial: 

Parents:
  	Father:  	DONALD BROAKE 	Family
  	Mother:  	CATHARINE MILLER

They also have a submitted record with the spelling Brooke which adds that the birth was at Ormley.

----------


## dparad

Originally Posted by Fred

Thank You Fred.  This is most helpful.  

Doug

----------


## joakes

Hi 
I am new to the forum, is it possible to look at the inscriptions by surname?

If so I am looking for James Ferguson born about 1790. His marriage is transcribed as Farquharson. His death would be in Thurso or Wick between 1820-25.

Many thanks
Jean

----------


## fred

> Hi 
> I am new to the forum, is it possible to look at the inscriptions by surname?
> 
> If so I am looking for James Ferguson born about 1790. His marriage is transcribed as Farquharson. His death would be in Thurso or Wick between 1820-25.
> 
> Many thanks
> Jean


Wick Parish Church

James Farquar[son], treasurer of the Bible Society, died in 1824 aged 69.
Wife Christian Steven died [?]7th August 1822 aged 52.
Son James, student, died 12th July 1822 aged 22.
George Farquar, schoolmaster.

----------


## joakes

Thank you very much for replying so quickly unfortunately it is mine. this is the info I have
James Ferguson/Farquharson married 1816 Wick
Catherine Horne

I have found a Catharine Horne marrying in 1825 and wondered if James had died as can't find him anywhere. If so it would be after birth of last child 1820 

Jean

----------


## yvonne 1

Hi,
I was wondering if you could help me please I'm looking for the burial of a Margaret Bain nee Bruce she died between 1841 and 1851 and her husband William Bain who died in1857 both in the wick area. Thank you for any help in this matter.
yvonne

----------


## fred

> Hi,
> I was wondering if you could help me please I'm looking for the burial of a Margaret Bain nee Bruce she died between 1841 and 1851 and her husband William Bain who died in1857 both in the wick area. Thank you for any help in this matter.
> yvonne


I can't see anything.

There are a one or two flat stones just say William Bain but no Margaret Bruce that I can see.

----------


## yvonne 1

Hi Fred,
Thank you so much for trying for me.
yvonne

----------


## henny

Hi -sounds wonderful- I'm looking for William Henderson m Isobell Jack in Westerdeal Halkirk 1784- their sons Donanl and John emigrated to Canada c 1817- however I believe the parents remained in Halkirk- I hope you can find info re these persons

----------


## fred

> Hi -sounds wonderful- I'm looking for William Henderson m Isobell Jack in Westerdeal Halkirk 1784- their sons Donanl and John emigrated to Canada c 1817- however I believe the parents remained in Halkirk- I hope you can find info re these persons


Can't see them.

----------


## DanielleFromDownUnder

Thank you for the kind offer. Would you be able to check for the following individuals (I am not sure which areas fall within Caithness or Sutherland?):

Donald MATHESON died 26 Nov 1826 Lairg.

Nathaniel POLSON died 18 Apr 1870 in Parish of Stornoway

Alexander POLSON died pre 1841 possibly in Kildonan area born c1770

and finally

Margaret ROSS nee POLSON died 24 Jul 1877 in Pultneytown

With much thanks

Danielle

----------


## fred

> Thank you for the kind offer. Would you be able to check for the following individuals (I am not sure which areas fall within Caithness or Sutherland?):
> 
> Donald MATHESON died 26 Nov 1826 Lairg.
> 
> Nathaniel POLSON died 18 Apr 1870 in Parish of Stornoway
> 
> Alexander POLSON died pre 1841 possibly in Kildonan area born c1770
> 
> and finally
> ...


There's only Pultneytown in Caithness and 1877 is a little late for the Monumental Inscriptions which mainly covers pre 1855 inscriptions. After 1855 deaths had to be registered so people can get a copy of the death certificate.

----------


## DanielleFromDownUnder

Thanks very much for the quick reply.

Best Wishes
Danielle

----------


## Sylvia

> I have just got 4 volumes of listings for (I think) all cemetaries in Caithness so if anyone needs to check out where and when their ancestors are buried let me know and I'll try to help.


I am trying to find the death of James Campbell husband of Christina Sutherland
JAMES CAMPBELL was alive approx 1858 when his son James was conceived, he died before 22 Feb 1861 when Christina remarried.
I have them living at Bank Row Wick Census 1851
Christina and her new husband were living in Thuster Wick Census1861
Sylvia

----------


## DanielleFromDownUnder

Hi Again

Would it be possible for you to check for some of the following individuals all of Wick Caithness, I am not sure if the dates are too early or if the information I have is too vague:  

Finella COGHILL (wife of John ROSS) born 1735 Thuster Wick is the daughter of William Coghill and Margaret Sutherland.

Also

John POLSON and Margaret MULLIKEN married 1760 in Wick.  Death dates unknown. 

With thanks

Danielle

----------


## maureen

> I have just got 4 volumes of listings for (I think) all cemetaries in Caithness so if anyone needs to check out where and when t
> heir ancestors are buried let me know and I'll try to help.


I have a grandmother buried somewhere in caithness she lived in thurso rd wick her name was Christina and her husband was called james can you help because i am getting nowhere
maureen smith

----------


## maureen

> I have just got 4 volumes of listings for (I think) all cemetaries in Caithness so if anyone needs to check out where and when their ancestors are buried let me know and I'll try to help.


I forgot to say that my grandmothers name was christina miller and james miller
maureen smith

----------


## fred

> I have a grandmother buried somewhere in caithness she lived in thurso rd wick her name was Christina and her husband was called james can you help because i am getting nowhere


hi Maureen

The Monumental Inscriptions books only list the graves of people born before 1855.

----------


## Rhandy

Hi Davie,
your offer of  a look up is just too hard to resist. Thank you in advance. I have Florans/Florence Manson (nee Calder,) she was baptised Dec 1749 in Bower ,daughter of Lourence Calder. She married William Manson(Bridgend) in 1770.( Her daughter Magdalen Innes is buried at Olrig.) I have no idea where they lived and I am at a brickwall . I have downloaded a will from SP for a Lawrence Calder in Moray in 1761 ,husband of Mary Mackintosh. It mentions 3 children but no names or sex.Are any of these names on your lists?Florence had a sister Kaithren c 1747. William I have no information on. I am hoping if I'm lucky enough to have a transcipt of a grave it may give me some clues to follow.
Thank you again
Cheers
Rhandy  (Australia)

----------


## Oddquine

Rhandy, I had a check in the MIs for Caithness and found nothing, I'm afraid. Do you have the inscription on the Magdalen Innes stone already, btw?

If you want to see if there is anything on Calders in Moray, have you tried

http://libindx.moray.gov.uk/mainmenu.asp

----------


## Rhandy

Hi Davie, 
thank you for looking for me. I went to the link and it  gave me Lawrence 
and Mary. Might be mine, but no Florence, but will keep it...just in case. Magdalen's grave I have a photo of as Jamie S was kind enough to send me lots of piccis of it. Kingetter sent me piccis of where she was born  at Tansfield. I am getting quite a collection. The only marriage I can find for Lauarence (sic) Calder in Kentown? is to Kathren  Calder from Strath of Bylbther? July 4 1730.
Thanks again Davie.Cheers
Rhandy

----------


## Bonnie Parker-Duke

Davie,

Thank you for offering! I'm looking for a grave/death date for Alexander Farquhar b. 23 August 1835. Latheron, and his wife Margaret Harper Farquhar, unknown birthdate and place. I have no clue when either of them died. I would appreciate any help you could give me.

Thank you.

Bonnie Parker-Duke

----------


## ronald paul mac donald

Hi we found hereunder  but as we are looking for pre John Mac Donald buried here born 1753 died march 3 1840 hoping you can help.
Ronald Mac Donald

Research into the background of William MacDonald of Navidale, one of the heroes of the Land League, through Census records and parish registers finally linked three tombstones, two at Dalnawillan and one at Kildonan. William's father, John, and his grandfather, John Macdonald of Achscoroclate, a noted Caithness cattle drover, are buried at Dalnawillan. Grandfather Macdonald was married to Barbara Gordon, a daughter, of Alexander Gordon, tacksman of Dalcharn, and his wife Isabella Sutherland and of the Strathuilligh Sutherlands. Barbara Gordon had a sister, Ann*,* who married John Gordon of Saluschraiggie. Later Ann possessed a sheep farm in Caithness. Her daughter, Isabella, was William Macdonald's mother so that his parents were cousins. A tombstone at Kildonan records William's great grandparents - the tacksman of Dalcharn and his Sutherland wife: on the same stone is William's mother Isabella. Sage in Memorabilia Domestica recounts how Ann Gordon made tea by putting a pound of tea into a gallon of water and seasoning it with butter, pepper and salt.

----------


## ED2005

If the offer of help is still there, I would love to know where any Brocks from Thurso are buried. I have actually visited St Peters and Mt Vernon in Thurso and got a few clues, but perhaps I missed a few... I don't know if there are any other cemetaries in Thurso.

----------


## Blacksmith

Caithness Family History Society (CFHS) is at present working with the Scottish Family History Society (SFHS) on a project to transcrible all memorials in Scotland.
The CFHS has just printed our first booklet, this transcribes all the memorials in the Keiss first cemetery, which is available in local outlets. Our next will be printed shortly on Watten's first cemetery. Our aim is to have in print the transcriptions of all Caithness memorials.

----------


## vanessajw

I am looking for Kennedy ancestors in Canisbay, does your MI book list any Kennedys near or in Canisbay area, or Olrig, or Brabster parishes? If so I would be most interested as according to a genealogist records cease in the area before 1760 and it's this period 1760-1800 I am looking for.

----------


## Bonnie Parker-Duke

Davie, 

I am looking for the grave of David Harper b. 5 Feb 1799 in Wick and died sometime between the 1841 and 1851 censuses. He was farming at Bilbster at the time of his death.  His wife was Barbara Robertson Harper but she and her family emigrated to Canada after David's death. I'm looking for David's death date and any other information available and am wondering if you can tell who may be buried near him. I'm looking for possibly children of a previous marriage of either him or his wife as the 1851 census lists grandchildren who are listed as McBeath and Sutherland but I have no idea who their parents were.

I'd appreciate any assistance.

Bonnie Parker-Duke
Magnolia, Arkansas

----------


## Oddquine

> I am looking for Kennedy ancestors in Canisbay, does your MI book list any Kennedys near or in Canisbay area, or Olrig, or Brabster parishes? If so I would be most interested as according to a genealogist records cease in the area before 1760 and it's this period 1760-1800 I am looking for.


A few Kennedys in Canisbay, mostly wives, but none with birth dates before 1801 that I can find. One in Olrig but after 1800.

Some of those in Canisbay are from Brabster.

You want to give names?

----------


## Oddquine

> Davie, 
> 
> I am looking for the grave of David Harper b. 5 Feb 1799 in Wick and died sometime between the 1841 and 1851 censuses. He was farming at Bilbster at the time of his death.  His wife was Barbara Robertson Harper but she and her family emigrated to Canada after David's death. I'm looking for David's death date and any other information available and am wondering if you can tell who may be buried near him. I'm looking for possibly children of a previous marriage of either him or his wife as the 1851 census lists grandchildren who are listed as McBeath and Sutherland but I have no idea who their parents were.
> 
> I'd appreciate any assistance.
> 
> Bonnie Parker-Duke
> Magnolia, Arkansas


The only David Harpers in Wick Old Cemetery are outwith the 1841-1851  dates, I'm afraid.

----------


## Bonnie Parker-Duke

Thank you anyway. It was a stab in the dark!

Bonnie

----------


## ronald paul mac donald

> I have just got 4 volumes of listings for (I think) all cemetaries in Caithness so if anyone needs to check out where and when their ancestors are buried let me know and I'll try to help.


hi davie hope you van help !!!!Iam looking for as quoted hereunder !!!

 we found hereunder but as we are looking for pre John Mac Donald buried here born 1753 died march 3 1840 hoping you can help.
Ronald Mac Donald

Research into the background of William MacDonald of Navidale, one of the heroes of the Land League, through Census records and parish registers finally linked three tombstones, two at Dalnawillan and one at Kildonan. William's father, John, and his grandfather, John Macdonald of Achscoroclate, a noted Caithness cattle drover, are buried at Dalnawillan. Grandfather Macdonald was married to Barbara Gordon, a daughter, of Alexander Gordon, tacksman of Dalcharn, and his wife Isabella Sutherland and of the Strathuilligh Sutherlands. Barbara Gordon had a sister, Ann*,* who married John Gordon of Saluschraiggie. Later Ann possessed a sheep farm in Caithness. Her daughter, Isabella, was William Macdonald's mother so that his parents were cousins. A tombstone at Kildonan records William's great grandparents - the tacksman of Dalcharn and his Sutherland wife: on the same stone is William's mother Isabella.

----------


## kristy_mac8

Hi Davie, it's really nice of you to make the offer.

If you have the Thurso edition, I am interested in the following: 
Donald MILLER, who died in 1833 in Thurso, probably in his 60s or 70s, he was a shipmaster. I don't know who his parents were, it would be nice if it was conveniently mentioned on his grave  :Smile:  

Donald's wife was Esther NICOL, b.1767, and I haven't been able to find a death for her, but as she was on the '51 census I think she may have died between 1851 and 1855. 

I don't know when Donald NICOL and Elspet NICOL nee SWANSON died, it could be anywhere from 1807 onwards. Also, Peter MURRAY and Margaret MURRAY nee CAMBPELL, anytime from 1815 onwards.

Thank you so much in advance.

Kristy

----------


## Rhandy

Hi Davie,

thank you for your kind gesture for look ups. I have quite a few missing, but I will start with this one. John McBeath b 1766 Wick married Elizabeth Sinclair 1797,Wick, have never found them on census or at SP. 2 children, James who migrated to Australia and Alexander b 1808, who I also can't find. I have lots of Sinclairs, Innes, Manson and Calders too. Sad to say the Australian line of Mcbeath has died out I think, as of 7 children, only 2 boys, one never married and I've lost the other.
Thanks again, Happy Hogmanay. :: 

Cheers
Rhandy

----------


## farmyard

> I have just got 4 volumes of listings for (I think) all cemetaries in Caithness so if anyone needs to check out where and when their ancestors are buried let me know and I'll try to help.


Dave if you are still giving your help with regard to the listings for the Caithness cemetaries, I would greatly appreciate your looking for the Gillespie/Mackay families and I think it is Joseph Gillespie m Margaret Mackay around 1790 so probable deaths pre 1840 Reay or Wick.

Averil

----------


## w.j.milne

Davie,
       Can't remember if I asked you this before but the above John, died 2/1/1913 at Myrelandhorne,Wick and Helen died Myrelandhorne, 1911.
Any chance of finding there lair? Thank you,Bill.

----------


## Oddquine

> Hi Davie, it's really nice of you to make the offer.
> 
> If you have the Thurso edition, I am interested in the following: 
> Donald MILLER, who died in 1833 in Thurso, probably in his 60s or 70s, he was a shipmaster. I don't know who his parents were, it would be nice if it was conveniently mentioned on his grave  
> 
> Donald's wife was Esther NICOL, b.1767, and I haven't been able to find a death for her, but as she was on the '51 census I think she may have died between 1851 and 1855.
> Any of that any use to you?
> 
> I don't know when Donald NICOL and Elspet NICOL nee SWANSON died, it could be anywhere from 1807 onwards. Also, Peter MURRAY and Margaret MURRAY nee CAMBPELL, anytime from 1815 onwards.
> ...


In St Peter's Churchyard in Thurso, grave no 73  says *(Table Stone) Don Miller, Shipowner, 31.1.1835, 72, erected by family: this burying ground belongs to And Nicol

*The next grave is a Flat Stone with the initials *DN  ES  1800

*And the next says *(Table Stone-worn) Don Miller master sloop Alexander, Thurso []8.7.1826, 65: Don miller Ritchie 8.1828 4 mths; Margaret Miller 8.[....], 11 (father john Miller, shipmaster); [Margt?] Miller 13.8.1852, 25 years 5 months(father Don Miller, shipowner)

*Only checked the Thurso book for the Murrays, and no luck, but will look at the others later in the day.

----------


## Oddquine

> Hi Davie,
> 
> thank you for your kind gesture for look ups. I have quite a few missing, but I will start with this one. John McBeath b 1766 Wick married Elizabeth Sinclair 1797,Wick, have never found them on census or at SP. 2 children, James who migrated to Australia and Alexander b 1808, who I also can't find. I have lots of Sinclairs, Innes, Manson and Calders too. Sad to say the Australian line of Mcbeath has died out I think, as of 7 children, only 2 boys, one never married and I've lost the other.
> Thanks again, Happy Hogmanay.
> 
> Cheers
> Rhandy


Sorry, Rhandy...not a lot of McBeaths/MacBeths, so I checked all the books and no sign of your John and Elizabeth , I'm afraid.

----------


## Oddquine

> Dave if you are still giving your help with regard to the listings for the Caithness cemetaries, I would greatly appreciate your looking for the Gillespie/Mackay families and I think it is Joseph Gillespie m Margaret Mackay around 1790 so probable deaths pre 1840 Reay or Wick.
> 
> Averil


Sorry.........no Gillespies in the MIs for Caithness anywhere. :Frown:

----------


## Rhandy

Thank you Oddquine, I'll wait till I hear from Wick Library, her obit may tell me a bit more..

Cheers
Rhandy ::

----------


## kristy_mac8

> In St Peter's Churchyard in Thurso, grave no 73 says *(Table Stone) Don Miller, Shipowner, 31.1.1835, 72, erected by family: this burying ground belongs to And Nicol*
> 
> The next grave is a Flat Stone with the initials *DN ES 1800*
> 
> And the next says *(Table Stone-worn) Don Miller master sloop Alexander, Thurso []8.7.1826, 65: Don miller Ritchie 8.1828 4 mths; Margaret Miller 8.[....], 11 (father john Miller, shipmaster); [Margt?] Miller 13.8.1852, 25 years 5 months(father Don Miller, shipowner)*
> 
> Only checked the Thurso book for the Murrays, and no luck, but will look at the others later in the day.


Thank you so much for that, Oddquine, I really appreciate your effort. It's given me a bit more information about the family. As I have his will, I know that Donald Miller died in 1833 rather than 1835, but I imagine that the dates were hard to read, and a 3 can easily look like a 5. Taking the age of 72 away from 1833 (as I didn't know his age of death before), will hopefully narrow down baptism possibilities *fingers crossed*. 

Thank you again.

Kindest regards,
Kristy

----------


## Rosemary Skea

> Thank you so much for that, Oddquine, I really appreciate your effort. It's given me a bit more information about the family. As I have his will, I know that Donald Miller died in 1833 rather than 1835, but I imagine that the dates were hard to read, and a 3 can easily look like a 5. Taking the age of 72 away from 1833 (as I didn't know his age of death before), will hopefully narrow down baptism possibilities *fingers crossed*. 
> 
> Thank you again.
> 
> Kindest regards,
> Kristy


Afternoon Kirsty,

I can send you all the Miller births from Thurso in Excel form if that would help you.  There are several men whose occupation is given as Ship master and one in particular mentions the Sloop Alexander of Thurso.   You can send me a private message with your email address if you are interested. 

Rosemary Skea

Queensland

----------


## kristy_mac8

I'd just like to cancel my request regarding the Murray's and others, Oddquine (you mentioned you would look them up later for me), because I was a bit naughty and treated myself to the Thurso MI book. Some girls buy shoes for fun  :Wink: 

Kristy

----------


## missbitty

Could I request a lookup please? I have page numbers from an index at this site:

http://homepages.rootsweb.ancestry.c...i/caithnes.txt

MILLER R             W13 (Wick)    pg. 225,386,387,896 - Robert Miller. Not sure when he died but it should be before 1839. 

MILLER A             W13 (Wick)    pg. 3,311,377,386,470,585,1057,1061 - Anne Bain Miller died Oct 1839 I believe. Wife of Robert. She may be listed under Bain:

BAIN A               W13 (Wick)   pg. 4,52,141,334,370,689,762,925

SUTHERLAND D         W13     87,202,212,297,358,538,545,627,976,1160,
SUTHERLAND D         W13     1191,1209,1260,1367,1399,1415 - 

Donald Sutherland born 31 Aug 1839 - died November 1842 I believe. 

SUTHERLAND JAMES     W13     264,322,407,572,646,648,747,
SUTHERLAND JAMES     W13     1046,1319,1383,1425

James C. Sutherland born 20 Sept 1849 died before Oct 1853

Do you know anywhere to find MI's after 1855? Thank you for your help.

----------


## Rosemary Skea

Wick Old Cemetery Lair no 386

Robt Miller plasterer Pt and s JOhn 18 drowned entering Pt Harbour 9.6.1832, w Anne Bain Miller, chn Henrietta, Jas,s-i-l Wm Smellie, MD 13.12.1858, ed fam.

Lair no 387 FS  Robt Miller, plasterer Pt Drowned Saturday morning 9.6.1832, 41. da Henrietta 1.8.1832, 10 mths

Rosemary




> Could I request a lookup please? I have page numbers from an index at this site:
> 
> http://homepages.rootsweb.ancestry.c...i/caithnes.txt
> 
> MILLER R             W13 (Wick)    pg. 225,386,387,896 - Robert Miller. Not sure when he died but it should be before 1839. 
> 
> MILLER A             W13 (Wick)    pg. 3,311,377,386,470,585,1057,1061 - Anne Bain Miller died Oct 1839 I believe. Wife of Robert. She may be listed under Bain:
> 
> BAIN A               W13 (Wick)   pg. 4,52,141,334,370,689,762,925
> ...

----------


## missbitty

Thank you Rosemary!

Ok am I deciphering this right?

Robert Miller (occupation) Plasterer Pt (?) and son John 18 drowned entering Pt Harbour (any idea where that is?) 9 Jun 1832, and in the same plot are Anne Bain Miller, children Henrietta and Jas (Jason?, James?), son-in-law William Smellie, MD died 13 Dec 1858, ed fam (?)

----------


## missbitty

Ok, duh to me, Pt probably means Pultneytown.

 :Smile:

----------


## Oddquine

> Ok, duh to me, Pt probably means Pultneytown.


This one yours?

 297- Don Sutherland accountant Pt 1.11.1872, 65, w. Jane Millar, 31.1.1870, 52, chn Don 5.11.1842, 3, Jas 7.11.1852, 2, Helen d inf, Wm drowned 20.8.1868, 17.

Photo here http://www.oddquine.co.uk/gravestone...h/40600345.JPG  but I'd think not the original stone

Miller ones here  386  http://www.oddquine.co.uk/gravestone...h/40600399.JPG

                       387  http://www.oddquine.co.uk/gravestone...h/40600400.JPG

If you want bigger pics, PM your email address

----------


## missbitty

> This one yours?
> 
> 297- Don Sutherland accountant Pt 1.11.1872, 65, w. Jane Millar, 31.1.1870, 52, chn Don 5.11.1842, 3, Jas 7.11.1852, 2, Helen d inf, Wm drowned 20.8.1868, 17.
> 
> Photo here http://www.oddquine.co.uk/gravestone...h/40600345.JPG but I'd think not the original stone
> 
> Miller ones here 386 http://www.oddquine.co.uk/gravestone...h/40600399.JPG
> 
> 387 http://www.oddquine.co.uk/gravestone...h/40600400.JPG
> ...


Thank you so very much! That is my line. You have definately made my day (month, year even!! LOL)

----------


## Marion Davie

> I have just got 4 volumes of listings for (I think) all cemetaries in Caithness so if anyone needs to check out where and when their ancestors are buried let me know and I'll try to help.


Dear Davie - I've just found a ggg g/father Peter Clark, Mid Clyth, who was married to Mary Sutherland (married probably about 1770-80) Do you know if there are any references to the many Clarks around that area at that time in the MI's for mid Clyth and whether there is any detail re. family relationships in the MIs? My ancestor was their son Henry b.abt 1805, who became a baker in Aberdeen. 
Thanks
MD

----------


## humphreyjohn

Hello Davie,

  Im wondering if there are monumental inscriptions on record for any of the following forebears of mine who died before 1855?

  John Thain, died Ackergill, Wick 1841-1850 (b 1797)
  Catherine More (née Ryrie), died Sarclet, Wick 1851-1855 (b1791)
  David Cormack, died Thuster, Wick 1806-1841 (b 1769) and his wife Jean (née Wier) d 1851-1855 (b 1769)
  John Weir, died 1841-1851 Wick (b 1766) and his wife Jean (née Cormack) d 1806-1841 (b 1774)
  Jean Weir (née Sutherland) died Thuster, Wick 1827-1835 (b 1798)

  Any information would be greatly appreciated
  John Humphrey (Toronto, Canada)

----------


## Tricia

Hi cousin John

from the MI books: 
WEIR MI's in Caithness  are :
Name  /Cem code/ entry no.
WEIR                 B11     181
WEIR                 BN1     3
WEIR                 BO1     45
WEIR                 HA5     224,225,226,227,228
WEIR                 O12     167,196
WEIR                 W13     62,189,191,314,392,505,507,514,669,905,1085
WEIR                 WA4     171
see
http://homepages.rootsweb.ancestry.c...i/caithnes.txt
for Cem Codes and surnames with ref no.
W13 is Wick.
62 = G Weir. -no more
189 = Jas Weir ropemaker Pt 27.4.1847 31, w Ann Swanson .....more if wanted
191 =John Weir. -no more
314 = John Weirfr Pt  (edge inscript worn)...  Jas Doull Haster...............
392 = Jas Weir. -no more
505  = J Weir    W.  - no more
507 = erected by John and Margt Weir imo chn Georgina Cath Chris ........more on dates but children died young 1860s.
514 = Jane Weir 10.4.1870 40, ed h Jas Small seaman
669 = Jas McAdie feuer Pt 17.1.1867 78 w Margt Weir 5.1.1848 54
905 = William Weir  M. P.    -no more
1085 = George Weir C.P.   -no more

The HA5 - Halkirk are not yours.
The WA4 = Watten = Don Weir fr Greenland 24.6.1895 88, w Margt Sinclair 21.6.1891 83.
The O2 = Olirg are 1900s 

THAIN
only one found in WICK
1017 = John Thain   -no more

MIs I have never found the Cormacks  Or   Donald More & Catherine Ryrie.

Did you find anything further on David Cormack m Jean(Jane) Weir.  ie marriage their parents- children other than daug Jane(jean) b 1806.  Also I can't remember why we have their birth dates between 1760 -1770!  


Tricia
born a MORE in Wick

----------


## Lingland

Do you have any record of a cemetary at camster

----------


## Oddquine

> Do you have any record of a cemetary at camster


There is.......Who are you after?

----------


## sudsfamily

If you could please check for:

Parents:
William Sutherland b. @1816 Wick
   m. Janet B? (Bain)? b.@ 1821 Wick

Children: 
William Sutherland b. @1855 Wick
   m. Mary McMahon b.@ 1852 Ardersier
Sinclair Sutherland b.@ 1846
John Sutherland b.@ 1850
Elizabeth Sutherland b.@ 1852
Barbara Sutherland b.@ 1857
Catherine Sutherland b.@ 1860
James Sutherland b. 23SEP1862  

Thank you in advance for any help you might provide.

Deanna

----------


## george9

Cormacks from Wick in late 1700s?  Please check your Wick cemetery books to see if you have records for Donald Cormack or Catherine McLeod who sired Donald Cormack, born 23 Dec 1810 in Wick, and four other children.  We have nearly zero info on Catherine McLeod and her husband (other than that marriage was on Jan 20, 1810 in Wick) and we  have even less on their forebears so anything would help!.....from George Cormack

----------


## Tricia

> Cormacks from Wick in late 1700s?  Please check your Wick cemetery books to see if you have records for Donald Cormack or Catherine McLeod who sired Donald Cormack, born 23 Dec 1810 in Wick, and four other children.  We have nearly zero info on Catherine McLeod and her husband (other than that marriage was on Jan 20, 1810 in Wick) and we  have even less on their forebears so anything would help!.....from George Cormack


Success:

Wick Old Cem
"  no 724
ed D.A. and G Cormack imo of fa Don 23.12.1832, mo Cath McLeod 7.2.1848." 

unfortunately no ages given 
Erected by D.A. and G.   Fits with the sons Donald Alex & George if I have correct family?


Daughters Christian, Ann !
 I think it may be this census 1841 (ages often rounded to 5 in 1841):
Piece: SCT1841/43 Place: Wick -Caithness Enumeration District: 6
Civil Parish: Wick Ecclesiastical Parish, Village or Island: -
Folio: 0 Page: 17
Address: Dempster Street
    Surname   First name(s)   Sex   Age   Occupation   Where Born   Remarks   
    CORMACK   Catharine   F   60       Caithness        
    CORMACK   Christiana   F   20       Caithness        
    CORMACK   Ann   F   18       Caithness        
    CORMACK   George   M   15       Caithness        
    RUGG   Andrew   M   15       Outside Census County (1841)        
    BROTCHIE   John   M   16   Shoemaker    Outside Census County (1841)   

 Who did the sons  marry?  I have lots of Cormack in my tree. Trying to find links.
Tricia

----------


## Tricia

Children of Donald Cormack & Catherine McLeod 1851
Piece: SCT1851/43 Place: Wick -Caithness Enumeration District: 7
Civil Parish: Wick Ecclesiastical Parish, Village or Island: Wick
Folio: 0 Page: 30 Schedule: 132
Address: -
    Surname   First name(s)   Rel   Status   Sex   Age   Occupation   Where Born   Remarks   
    CORMACK   George   Head   U   M   24   Boat Carpenter    Caithness - Wick        
   CORMACK   Christina   Sister   U   F   32   -    Caithness - Wick        
    CORMACK   Ann   Sister   U   F   26   -    Caithness - Wick        
    RUGG   Andrew   Lodger   U   M   25   Boat Carpenter    Caithness - Wick

----------


## Oddquine

> Cormacks from Wick in late 1700s?  Please check your Wick cemetery books to see if you have records for Donald Cormack or Catherine McLeod who sired Donald Cormack, born 23 Dec 1810 in Wick, and four other children.  We have nearly zero info on Catherine McLeod and her husband (other than that marriage was on Jan 20, 1810 in Wick) and we  have even less on their forebears so anything would help!.....from George Cormack


Photo here: http://www.oddquine.co.uk/gravestone...h/40600134.JPG

Can send you larger copy if you let me know your email address.

----------


## Oddquine

> Dear Davie - I've just found a ggg g/father Peter Clark, Mid Clyth, who was married to Mary Sutherland (married probably about 1770-80) Do you know if there are any references to the many Clarks around that area at that time in the MI's for mid Clyth and whether there is any detail re. family relationships in the MIs? My ancestor was their son Henry b.abt 1805, who became a baker in Aberdeen. 
> Thanks
> MD


A few Clarks in Mid Clyth but none which obviously tie in with yours.  No Peter, I'm afraid.

----------


## george9

Tricia and oddquine. Many thanks for info, in particular for census you supplied. I am missing everything on siblings and ancestors of Catherine McLeod and Donald Cormack. Any suggestions? But, I have extensive data on most of their descendants - see my tree "GeorgCormack44" or "LindgreLinforsNoNotes" in ancestry.com. Would like to establish contact by email to Libri9@netzero.net to exchange details.

----------


## humphreyjohn

[quote=Tricia;522465]


Hi Tricia, how are you keeping? Well, I hope. Many thanks for the MI information - disappointingly sparse though it is. 



As for your query about David Cormack & Jean Weir, I haven't tracked down any more children, but Ive tentatively pencilled in that these may be David Cormack's parents:

  "1769... May... 28th   Cormack   William Cormack in Thinlochie had by his wife Elizabeth Findlason a child bap named David. The wits. were Thos. Cormack [...] [?Will.] Swanson in Wick." [1769 Wick Births Registry Extract, 043/ 020/ 142] 

  There were two other David Cormacks born in Wick about this time - to William Cormack & Eliza Sutherland bap 28/3/1762 (per IGI member submission), and to James Cormack & Elizabeth Gelbertson bap 9/5/1766 per OPR (C110432). 

  But the two witnesses to Davids daughter Jane Cormack's baptism in 1806 were George & Robert Finlayson, so I hazard a guess that Elizabeth Finlayson may have been her grandmother.   Incidentally, I notice that the (barely readable) OPR extract of her baptism doesnt state that David and Jean were actually married (November 24th 1806   Cormack  David in Thuster had .. a child w Jean Whier in ... baptized, Jean.)

  Anyway, if  in fact thats our David, that gives his birthdate.

  As for Jean Weirs birthdate, this is her living with her daughter and son-in-law in the 1851 Wick Census, 043 ED 7 p36 schedule 131. 

"Address: Newton
  WIER   James   Head   M   M   49   Farmer Of 18 Acres   b - Wick        
  WIER   Jean   Wife   -   F   43   -  b - Wick        
  WIER   Jean   Dau   U   F   14   Scholar   b - Wick        
  WIER   William   Son   -   M   12   Scholar  b - Wick        
  WIER   Donald   Son   -   M   10   Scholar  b - Wick        
  WIER   James   Son   -   M   8   - b  Wick        
  WIER   Elizabeth   Dau   -   F   2   -  b  Wick        
*WIER Jean Mother in Law* W F 82 Pauper Former ?Weavers Wife b Wick" 
  [Jean Weir Mother in Law - the mother of James Weirs wife Jean Cormack - was the widow of David Cormack, but her maiden name was also Weir - as per Jean Cormack's 9/4/1883 death certificate - but I've no idea how she was related to James Weir. Of course James Weirs mother was a Cormack, too, so it gets mighty complicated! Anyway, this would give her an approximate birth year of 1768.]


Anyway, best wishes from the shores of Lake Ontario. My sister Marian is heading up to Shetland this summer - for a folk festival - I'm so envious - she'll be passing by the old haunts.  Helen & I are heading off to Newfie-land instead, which is not a bad substitute. 



Take care,
John

----------


## Dianne

> hi there all the way from New Zealand
> 
> im looking for information on the following couple:
> 
> John SUTHERLAND and Janet MACINTOSH  emigrated from Caithness in 1859 to Canterbury, New Zealand.
> 
> all i know is that they had 9 children, the 6th one being my ggg-grandfather Adam. and their eldest named John (born 15 Nov 1856, Dunbeath, Latheron, Caithness, Scotland)
> 
> id love to hear form anyone that might be able to tell me anything about John and Janet or their descendants.
> ...


--------------

Davie I am hoping you may be able to find my William Sutherland & Christian MS Sutherland who I believe lived at Redrock & had a daughter Christina born 1838 Dunbeath.  Feel they would have been buried in Cemetery in Latheron.
Thank you,
Dianne NZ
------------
Also Richard Anderson,
Your post is of great interest as I have Sutherlands who came to Canterbury NZ around the same time as your John Sutherland born Dunbeath.  Some lived in Christchurch & others Lincoln, Brookside & Ashburton Canterbury.  Would be interested to hear from you.
Dianne NZ
---------------

----------


## george9

Hello Tricia.
You asked who the Cormack sons married.  I have no marr info re George Cormack (1825) or Alexander Cormack (1815) but Donald Cormack (1810) married Margaret Massie (b 24?26? Jan 1814, Fraserburgh) on 3 Nov 1845 and had children Alexander 1846, Jane (1848), Jessie (1850), George (1852) Donald (1854), John (1856), William (1858) and Andrew (1860).  I have marriage and children data for all of these 8 children - ask if you want more...  My grandfather was George Cormack Sr., born 6 Jan 1852 in Fraserburgh who married Jane Johnston Blackhall (b 1 Oct 1853 in Rathven, Buckyshire. George was a fish curer then a Fisheries Officer in Fraserburgh.  He was awarded the British Empire Medal for his efforts in WW1.  Again I have info on the 8 children of George and Jane Johnston - ask if you want it please.
Does anyone have any information on the Donald Cormack who was born in Wick on 22 June, 1785 to Magnus Cormack and Mary Sutherland? Who did he marry, who were his children, when did he die?  There is a possibility that he is the father of the Donald Cormack who sired my great great grandfather Donald Cormack who married Catherine McLeod. (too many Donalds!! Anyways, the one who married Catherine McLeod had a son Donald who married Margaret Massie [see para 1 above])
You have been a great help Tricia.....George Cormack

----------


## morrison

Hi

I was wondering if you could look up  a MI for me.  
On my Great, Great, Great, Great  Grandfather's death certificate he is listed as "buried in Watten graveyard", do  you possibly have any information of his headstone?  
His details are:

Alexander Morrison (aka Murson)  
Born 1791 Bower
(parents are Donald Murson &  Janet Sutherland)
Died 1859 Wick

He married Isabella Campbell in 1832,  Caithness

On his census entries, he is listed  as a Chelsea Pensioner, so I think he may have served in the Nepoleonic Wars. 

Thanks in advance for any thing you find.

----------


## Tricia

> Hello Tricia.
> Does anyone have any information on the Donald Cormack who was born in Wick on 22 June, 1785 to Magnus Cormack and Mary Sutherland? Who did he marry, who were his children, when did he die?  .George Cormack



My Family George   :Smile: .  I will have to answer in detail later.
Tricia

----------


## Oddquine

> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if you could look up  a MI for me.  
> On my Great, Great, Great, Great  Grandfather's death certificate he is listed as "buried in Watten graveyard", do  you possibly have any information of his headstone?  
> His details are:
> 
> Alexander Morrison (aka Murson)  
> Born 1791 Bower
> (parents are Donald Murson &  Janet Sutherland)
> ...


Doesn't appear to be a headstone in the MIs for that family in Watten Graveyard, I'm afraid..

----------


## Oddquine

> --------------
> 
> Davie I am hoping you may be able to find my William Sutherland & Christian MS Sutherland who I believe lived at Redrock & had a daughter Christina born 1838 Dunbeath.  Feel they would have been buried in Cemetery in Latheron.
> Thank you,
> Dianne NZ


Nothing obvious in Latheron or Mid Clyth, I'm afraid.

----------


## morrison

> Doesn't appear to be a headstone in the MIs for that family in Watten Graveyard, I'm afraid..


thanks for looking oddquine.

----------


## Tricia

Donald b 1810: 23 Dec 1810 Wick.
"Donald Cormack in Louisburgh had a son by his wife Catherine McLeod baptised and named Donald. Witnes Alexr Cormack in Bankhead and Donald Cormack there."


Donald snr and Catherine Mcleod married Jan 1810  Wick.

The marriage of Donald and Katherine: 20 Jan 1810 Wick:
"Cormack Dond. in Louisburgh was Matrimonally Contracted to Katharine McLeod in Wick. Cautrs John Cormack for the man and Robert Crow for the woman  both in Wick"


George I have sent you a private message also.
Tricia

----------


## Dianne

> Nothing obvious in Latheron or Mid Clyth, I'm afraid.


Thank you very much for your lookup Davie...much appreciated.
Dianne NZ

----------


## ronald paul mac donald

Hello Davie and others,
Still looking for my ancestors before 1753 
I think the headstone of his grave might help.
this is what I've found till now willing to go to Halkirk to reseaech further.

Research into the background of William MacDonald of Navidale, one of the heroes of the Land League, through Census records and parish registers finally linked three tombstones, two at Dalnawillan and one at Kildonan. William's father, John, and his grandfather, John Macdonald of Achscoroclate, a noted Caithness cattle drover, are buried at Dalnawillan. Grandfather Macdonald was married to Barbara Gordon, a daughter, of Alexander Gordon, tacksman of Dalcharn, and his wife Isabella Sutherland and of the Strathuilligh Sutherlands. Barbara Gordon had a sister, Ann*,* who married John Gordon of Saluschraiggie. Later Ann possessed a sheep farm in Caithness. Her daughter, Isabella, was William Macdonald's mother so that his parents were cousins. A tombstone at Kildonan records William's great grandparents - the tacksman of Dalcharn and his Sutherland wife: on the same stone is William's mother Isabella. 

John Mac Donald born abt.1753 in Achscoroclate died march 3rd 1840 in Caithness.As he was buried at Dalnawillan I think I have a link with Willam Mac Donald of Navidale here.
We know he married Ann Ross aug.4th in 1778 in Halkirk.

Married 2nd time to Barbara Gordon who was born abt. 1764 and died abt. 1790 whos death was announced in the John O Groat journal on 23rd aug,1850

We think that the parents of Barbara Gordon were Alexander Gordon and Isabella Sutherland .

----------


## EmmaClark

Hi, I was wondering if you could look up Catherine Munro in the MI?  She was married to George Munro and died some time between 1841 and 1851 as she appears on the 1841 census for Janetstown, Wick but not on the 1851 census.  Her maiden name was McLeod and she was born about 1791.  Many thanks, Emma.

----------


## Oddquine

EmmaClark, she's not got a gravestone in Wick Parish Church that I can see, I'm afraid.

I checked McLeod, Munro and McL.

----------


## EmmaClark

Thanks for looking! Emma.

----------


## Bruce Banks

Hello from New Zealand
any information regarding lookups for any of the BANKS family in Canisbay
I believe there are a number of generations that hailed from the area.
I can only start from John Banks/Janet Geddes/s around 1740
any help whatsoever will be greatly appreciated
Apparantly there is only one copy of Vol1 in NZ--held in Wellington Library so very difficult to get to see
please can anyone help me here??????
Bruce M Banks
Auckland 
New Zealand
print@extreme-print.co.nz

----------


## Tricia

Hi Bruce
Lots of BANKS in Canisbay.
As you are probably aware not all burials had stones.
Anyway - Reference: http://homepages.rootsweb.ancestry.c...i/caithnes.txt
It gives you the Cemeteries and surnames.
That way you can check possible plots to look up.
example CANISBAY = CB8

all GEDDES   at  CB8    
45,57,79,80,127,144,145,154,184,186,239,240,241
GEDDES   at  CE8     11,50

Then all Banks 
BANKS                CB8     2,20,29 THROUGH TO 43,48,58,59,63,
BANKS                CB8     79,89,104,171,223,272,309,310
BANKS                CE8     18,26,27,64,66


SO by narrowing it down further for your John Banks and Janet Geddes:
Number 79  is only one with both surnames:
It is for "James Geddes Milley of Mey 21.4.1886 aged 66, w Helen Banks 5.5.1908 79, ss Jas 1.1.1880 18, Wm d Bombay 15.5.1901 40."

I then did a check on all JOHN Banks 
No 37 is a John d1846 wife  charlotte dunnet and children 
38 is john 1911 w jessie manson
43 john 1886 w eliz bremner 
59 john imo father James 1821 55, mother cath Jack 1807,  step mother marg bruce 1841 
223 john  1809- 1863 w chris banks

So can't find your couple in Canisbay from the MIs.
Tricia

----------


## Oddquine

> Hello from New Zealand
> any information regarding lookups for any of the BANKS family in Canisbay
> I believe there are a number of generations that hailed from the area.
> I can only start from John Banks/Janet Geddes/s around 1740
> any help whatsoever will be greatly appreciated
> Apparantly there is only one copy of Vol1 in NZ--held in Wellington Library so very difficult to get to see
> please can anyone help me here??????
> Bruce M Banks
> Auckland 
> ...


Can't see a John Banks/Janet Geddes in any of the MI volumes. No Banks at all in Volume 4, though some in all the rest.

Meant to post this before, but got sidetracked to something else before I did. Sorry.

----------


## MACLEOD

Are there any doulls 1930 - 1980

----------


## dizzyb

Hi, looking for MI for Donald Banks died roughly 1840-1843 Donald married Helen Swanson 11 Apr 1795 either burried in May or Canisbay.

Children
Francis Banks 1801
Magnuis Banks 1804
Margaret Banks 1798
William Banks 1796

I think there were other children but without getting the right Birth date for Donald Banks & Helen I can't go any further back or confirm what I have so far.

Can anyone help?

----------


## Oddquine

> Are there any doulls 1930 - 1980


Deaths that late are not likely to be in the MIs. But if you tell me an area, I'll look anyway.

----------


## Oddquine

> Hi, looking for MI for Donald Banks died roughly 1840-1843 Donald married Helen Swanson 11 Apr 1795 either burried in May or Canisbay.
> 
> Children
> Francis Banks 1801
> Magnuis Banks 1804
> Margaret Banks 1798
> William Banks 1796
> 
> I think there were other children but without getting the right Birth date for Donald Banks & Helen I can't go any further back or confirm what I have so far.
> ...


Donald Banks, West Mey died 14.11.1839 aged 75. wife Ellen Swanson died 12.12.1854 aged 90.

The stone up but one is Francis Banks farmer, Gills died 30.1.1873 aged 71. wife Ann Manson died 8.5.1894 aged 92 and sons Donald died 16.12.1841 aged 10, and Donald died 9.11.1922 aged 77, and daughter Mary died 7.10.1904 aged 75.

Could be your Francis and family.

----------


## dizzyb

Yes the stone for Francis & Anne are direct decendants. Thanks for info on Donald Banks, gives me something more to look into.

----------


## Lanskee17

Hi, I am looking for Sutherland Buchanan or Douglas around 1830ish ....which no doubt there are hundreds...

----------


## Oddquine

> Hi, I am looking for Sutherland Buchanan or Douglas around 1830ish ....which no doubt there are hundreds...


To do Sutherland, I'd really need an area and a bit more information.....hundreds maybe a slight exaggeration, but lots and lots. 

In Wick Old Cemetery, there's a Robert Buchanan, coal Merchant, Wick  died 15/4/1837 aged 57. Stone erected by son John

And in the next grave there's Hugh Mackay died 1/21878 aged 54, mother Harriet Buchanan, died 24/9/1865 aged 48 and his daughters Johanna died 29/3/1867 aged 16 and Jessie died 1871 aged 17.

In Thurso, St Peter's there is a William Buchanan, died 4/9/1865 and wife Ann Smith died 21/4/1894

There are more Douglases than Buchanans, so will give Cemeteries/dates, and if you have more info on areas, I'll do specific.

There are a couple of Douglases in Mid Clyth but late 1800s early 1900's death dates. And a couple in Trostan, Westfield....only one with 1830ish date (1835) is Marshall Douglas (female). Long inscription with no other Douglases, so will only type it all if you need it.The other one is 1865

Three stones in Halkirk.........a Donald Douglas died 1851, and two female douglases died late 1800s early 1900s. 

In Dunnet, there is an Elizabeth Douglas died 1851, married to a Swanson and a couple in Bower outside your dates.

For the information of all those, those asking for lookups...and not meaning to be nasty, but there are four MI books and around 36 burial grounds. If you have a date, then you must have a name or initial and/or a likely area. 

There is an index at http://homepages.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~mwi/caithnes.txt  which would narrow a search of the MIs down further than just Caithness and a surname......particularly in the case of a very common surname.

----------


## Lanskee17

> To do Sutherland, I'd really need an area and a bit more information.....hundreds maybe a slight exaggeration, but lots and lots. 
> 
> In Wick Old Cemetery, there's a Robert Buchanan, coal Merchant, Wick  died 15/4/1837 aged 57. Stone erected by son John
> 
> And in the next grave there's Hugh Mackay died 1/21878 aged 54, mother Harriet Buchanan, died 24/9/1865 aged 48 and his daughters Johanna died 29/3/1867 aged 16 and Jessie died 1871 aged 17.
> 
> In Thurso, St Peter's there is a William Buchanan, died 4/9/1865 and wife Ann Smith died 21/4/1894
> 
> There are more Douglases than Buchanans, so will give Cemeteries/dates, and if you have more info on areas, I'll do specific.
> ...


Thanks ever so much for your valuable time. I will do more research and hopefully come up with more info. You are helping so many people with your good work. Great effort and for your willingness to share.
Lanskee

----------


## jplaing

Hi, I am trying to find information out on the following individuals believed to be in the wick, latheron areas.

James Laing b.abt 1793 and wife Sidney Sinclair b. abt 1795.

Children:

Eliza Laing B. July 20, 1820
Bell Laing B. April 18, 1822
David Laing B. April 12, 1824 Married Janet Budge (Believe is in Latheron cemetery with daughter Davidina).
James Laing B. February 28, 1828 Married Isabella Harper b. October 12, 1827 d. October 29, 1886 believed to be in Wick New Cemetery Section 1 Lair 232
Catherine Laing b. July 02, 1830 married William Stewart
Alexander Laing b. June 01, 1833 married Christina McPherson ?
John Laing b. June 29, 1835
Robertina McAlister Laing b. March 27, 1837 married Alexander Shearer

Any other Laing family buried with these individuals would be appreciated.

----------


## scotsannie

Hi, I have Sidney Sinclair in my family, father Alexander Sinclair born 1768 mother Elizabeth Sutherland born 1769, according to my records Sidney married James Laing on 31st Dec 1818 in Latheron I only have the first child Elizabeth. If you go on Rootsweb world connect (sorry don't know how to post it so you can click on it) you may find the Laings on there, I have found so much on it, it is very helpful.

----------


## jplaing

Thanks for replying. Most of the information is what I have found so far in my years of research. If you are a decendant of this family, could you provide me your line in an email? I have another person who has some good information as well and we might be able to make some good connections. jplaing@aol.com

----------


## Oddquine

> Hi, I am trying to find information out on the following individuals believed to be in the wick, latheron areas.
> 
> James Laing b.abt 1793 and wife Sidney Sinclair b. abt 1795.
> 
> Children:
> 
> Eliza Laing B. July 20, 1820
> Bell Laing B. April 18, 1822
> David Laing B. April 12, 1824 Married Janet Budge (Believe is in Latheron cemetery with daughter Davidina).
> ...


Got
William Stewart, fisherman, d.26.4.1895 aged 90 , wife Catherine Laing d. 19.10 1901 aged 71 son Peter d 11.7.1869 aged 3. in Thrumster.

Sorry.....that's all I can find in any book........not that many Laings in the MIs. The MIs don't include Wick New Cemetery at all, btw.

----------


## cathy.wilson35

Hello,

I am looking for William Bain (1785- ) and Margaret Bruce (1782- ), from Wick,Caithness. Their children were;

- John Bain (1813 – 1887)
- David Bain (1814 – )
- Catherine Bain (1816 – )
- Margaret Bain (1819 – )
- Janet Bain (1822 – )

I have the parents of William being; 

- John Bain (1751 - )
- Elizabeth McBeath (1759 – 1854)

And I have the parents of Margaret as;

- David Bruce
- Katherine Bruce

----------


## Oddquine

> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for William Bain (1785- ) and Margaret Bruce (1782- ), from Wick,Caithness. Their children were;
> 
> - John Bain (1813  1887)
> - David Bain (1814  )
> - Catherine Bain (1816  )
> - Margaret Bain (1819  )
> - Janet Bain (1822  )
> ...


Looked in all books for William Bain and Margaret Bruce and John Bain and Elizabeth McBeath...nothing, sorry.

----------


## cathy.wilson35

Thank you for trying

----------


## sjaneo85

Hi Davie

Do you have a burial location for Henry Osbourne and wife Christina? He was the keeper of the Wick Gaol.

Also do you have any Robertsons on the burials?

----------


## Oddquine

> Hi Davie
> 
> Do you have a burial location for Henry Osbourne and wife Christina? He was the keeper of the Wick Gaol.
> 
> Also do you have any Robertsons on the burials?


Three Osborne gravestones in Wick Old (Parish Church) Graveyard. As far as I can see the only ones in the MIs.

Two flat stones with just Henry Osborne on them (possibly grave markers) and next door to them

Erected Henry Osborne imo eldest son Thomas 30.3.1836 aged 8 and Henry b 30.9.1837 d 19.3.1868

and also flat stone 

Janet Doull 3.7.1778, 82, husband late Mr Osborne merchant Domenica, erected niece Margaret Doull, London (cousin Ben Doull 1851)

More Robertsons over four books than I am prepared to sit and copy out without a bit more information as to places and/or names/dates. Sorry.

----------


## sjaneo85

Thanks for the info re Osbournes. Have since found out our Robertson was not actually born in Caithness as was written down, he only lived there for a bit before he emmigrated to NZ

----------


## flora

Hi, do you have an inscription for a Donald Bain, Possibly Wick Died Before late December 1854, the father of Margaret Bain I don't have an exact birth for Margaret other than she is said to be 30 on the 1861 census for FreeCEN, she may have been born about 1824 as was her husband, going by the baby naming rule their first Daughter was Isabella so Donalds Wife may have been Isabella. Margaret was said to be born Wick when Married.Many thanks, keep up the good work, Flora :Smile:

----------


## Oddquine

> Hi, do you have an inscription for a Donald Bain, Possibly Wick Died Before late December 1854, the father of Margaret Bain I don't have an exact birth for Margaret other than she is said to be 30 on the 1861 census for FreeCEN, she may have been born about 1824 as was her husband, going by the baby naming rule their first Daughter was Isabella so Donalds Wife may have been Isabella. Margaret was said to be born Wick when Married.Many thanks, keep up the good work, Flora


Plenty Donald Bains in Wick Old, but mostly just names without dates.....and where there is information, there are no Isabellas. Out of interest, if you think they used Scottish naming patterns, was Margaret Bain's second son Donald?

Don't suppose you know Donald's occupation, do you? Some stones give that. Dates, where there are any, vary from 1782 to 1859 and later. Got a Donald Bain, mason who died in 1852.....but that is the sum of the info given. 

There are Bains in just about every cemetery in Caithness...but too many to check into without a bit more information..and definitely too many to copy out on spec. 

Had a quick look on 1841 Freecen for Caithness parishes to see if I could get any pointers as to other names to look for, and there is only one Margaret Bain of about the right age in the uploaded lists with a father called Donald, but her mother was Catherine, and that Donald died in 1856.  There are, however a couple of servants of 20+ who are not at home so no idea of father's name.

Sorry I can't be of more help......but happy to look again if you can give more definite info to make it less of a slog.

----------


## flora

Hi,thanks for trying Oddquine, I know its a nightmare, but very much appreciated. This is all I have, Margaret Bain married at Wick December 1854 Daughter of the deceased Donald Bain to Roderick Ross, Gamekeeper, both of Stirkoke, they are on the 1861 census in Wick, Roderick is 35 , Margaret is 30 with a son William age 10 if his age is right then he must have been born before they married and I don't know were the name William came from as I'm almost certain Rodericks Father was John and John is the second son age 5, Daughter Isabella age 3 and an infant 1mnth who I believe is Donald.by 1871 they are living at Westerdale Roderick is 41 Margaret 38 no William or John Isabella is 12, Donald 10 Roderick 8, James 6 and Catherine 2. I know the Family that you where looking at as that was the line I was going down untill I found their marriage and the deceased Donald, I think this Catherine was named after Rodericks Mother, don't worry if you can't find anythig, I'll just keep trying they can't stay hidden forever,can they? :Smile: Many thanks Flora

----------


## Cameron Horne

Hi Davie,
Could you help me find a Donald and Esther Horne. I think they are buried at Wick.
Donald died after 1861 sometime.
Thanks Cameron

----------


## bungleina

Any chance you could check for any monumental inscriptions for Ann Polson Nee Murray (Death 28 Mar 1864) Kildonan Widow of Donald Polson. 
Also Donald Born abt 1780 (husband of the above) death date unknown but aft 1841 bef 1864
Thanks Lynn

----------


## Oddquine

> Hi Davie,
> Could you help me find a Donald and Esther Horne. I think they are buried at Wick.
> Donald died after 1861 sometime.
> Thanks Cameron


Sorry, they're not any of the Hornes who are in the  MI Books..which doesn't mean they are not buried in Wick........just not in the Parish Church Cemetery with a gravestone.  ::

----------


## Oddquine

> Any chance you could check for any monumental inscriptions for Ann Polson Nee Murray (Death 28 Mar 1864) Kildonan Widow of Donald Polson. 
> Also Donald Born abt 1780 (husband of the above) death date unknown but aft 1841 bef 1864
> Thanks Lynn


Checked out Polson, and can't find anything, I'm afraid.

----------


## Marzi88

Hey,
Can you look up the Transcription Numbers for 30,165,194,197,198,199,201,224,285,350,465. In the cemetry of Latheron (LA2). I believe they are all McGregors and am hoping to track information of my ancestors I think are burried there; Hugh and Margaret (nee Henderson) McGregor. Can you give me some information as to who the other McGregors are and which numbers are Hugh and Margaret's?

----------


## Oddquine

> Hey,
> Can you look up the Transcription Numbers for 30,165,194,197,198,199,201,224,285,350,465. In the cemetry of Latheron (LA2). I believe they are all McGregors and am hoping to track information of my ancestors I think are burried there; Hugh and Margaret (nee Henderson) McGregor. Can you give me some information as to who the other McGregors are and which numbers are Hugh and Margaret's?



I think it might be easier for me if you looked at  http://www.graven-images.org.uk/

A photo and transcription of every stone....and a search facility.  :Wink:

----------


## miegunyah

Davie,   Do you have any record of the family of Robert Grant of Dunbeath.   He had a daughter Christina (Christian) who married in 1811 to Andrew Weir in Edinburgh.  Hope you can help, many thanks.  Miegunyah

----------


## Oddquine

> Davie,   Do you have any record of the family of Robert Grant of Dunbeath.   He had a daughter Christina (Christian) who married in 1811 to Andrew Weir in Edinburgh.  Hope you can help, many thanks.  Miegunyah


Nothing in the MIs for a Robert Grant, of an age to have a daughter married in 1811, in the Cemeteries in Latheron parish, I'm afraid.

Can't look for family because I don't have names to look for..though there are a fair few Grants in Caithness Cemeteries..and a fair few Cemeteries in Caithness.

----------


## miegunyah

Thank you for the 'look up'.   IGI has a Christian Grant daughter of Robert Grant and Janet Gun, born 10 Dec 1783, Watten, Caithness.   First child was called Janet.  If I find out more data, I'll ask again.  ::

----------


## Cameron Horne

Hi davie,
Do you have any information on grave sites for "Horne".
You can contact me on carcam@bigpond.com.au
thanks Cameron

----------


## Oddquine

> Hi davie,
> Do you have any information on grave sites for "Horne".
> You can contact me on carcam@bigpond.com.au
> thanks Cameron


Mentions of or stones of Horn/Horne on one stone in St Peter's Thurso, one in Dirlot, three in Halkirk, one in Tout-Na-Goul, two in Berriedale New, one in Mid-Clyth, one in Canisbay, one in Canisbay Extension, seven in Wick Old, one in Keiss and two in Watten.

But all that means is there is no stone, not that there has not been a burial..but to check further, you'd need lair details from the Council. 

Happy to check for specific Christian names or surnames with dates.

----------


## miegunyah

Davie,   Some time ago I wrote asking about cemetery inscriptions for Robert Grant of Dunbeath.   I now know he is part of a family starting from James Grant born about 1700;  next generation, William c 18 Oct 1730, Watten; next generation - 3 children, all Latheron, Elizabeth c Nov 1757, Robert c 16 Mar 1760, Donald c 12 Sep 1762.   Robert from Dunbeath married Janet Gun in about 1780.   They had three children, Elizabeth c 14 Nov 1780 married William Sutherland 5 Jan 1803 Latheron, Christian c 10 Dec 1783, Watten, married Andrew Weir (Whyir) in Edinburgh 1811 and John c 4 Feb 1787, Latheron, married Ann Sutherland 22 Nov 1811 Latheron.    Do any of these names appear in your list of cemetery inscriptions?   Thank you

----------


## Oddquine

> Davie,   Some time ago I wrote asking about cemetery inscriptions for Robert Grant of Dunbeath.   I now know he is part of a family starting from James Grant born about 1700;  next generation, William c 18 Oct 1730, Watten; next generation - 3 children, all Latheron, Elizabeth c Nov 1757, Robert c 16 Mar 1760, Donald c 12 Sep 1762.   Robert from Dunbeath married Janet Gun in about 1780.   They had three children, Elizabeth c 14 Nov 1780 married William Sutherland 5 Jan 1803 Latheron, Christian c 10 Dec 1783, Watten, married Andrew Weir (Whyir) in Edinburgh 1811 and John c 4 Feb 1787, Latheron, married Ann Sutherland 22 Nov 1811 Latheron.    Do any of these names appear in your list of cemetery inscriptions?   Thank you


I can only find two with reasonable dates anywhere in the MIs, I'm afraid......

There is an Elizabeth Grant, died 11th July 1843 aged 61 in Latheron Old married to William Sutherland, Navidale, Sutherlandshire, died 23rd Feb 1860 aged 83. Stone erected by sons John and Donald. May well be a photo on http://www.graven-images.org.uk/

There is a stone in Tout-na-goul erected to Ann Sutherland, died 26th August 1854 aged 66 by husband John Grant, tenant Newlands, Dunbeath.

Either of these any use to you?

----------


## miegunyah

Thank you, both inscriptions were of interest.  Is there an photo of the stone to Ann Sutherland 1854 in Tout-na-goul.   I assume this cemetery is in Dunbeath.

----------


## Oddquine

> Thank you, both inscriptions were of interest.  Is there an photo of the stone to Ann Sutherland 1854 in Tout-na-goul.   I assume this cemetery is in Dunbeath.


Tout-na-goul is off the beaten bus track.....off the A9 up the Houstry road and near Dunbeath Water..about three miles and not handy if you have no transport.  I don't know of any photos of gravestones from there.

I always live in hopes of getting a biddable visitor with a car, as there are a few off the beaten track cemeteries in which I'd like to take photos of the stones. But I don't get many who are prepared to hang about while I do that, particularly if it means crossing fences/fields or driving a car up a rough track. Cemeteries in places where they can wander off and explore villages/shop are different.  ::

----------


## suseh1

Hi Davie

_ have been searching for the death date of William Macdonald a tailor In Reay Caithness. He was married to a janet gunn in 1803 in Reay and she was a widow when she died in 1856 in Reay so william must have died before then. They had at least one child Alexander Macdonald who was born in Reay in 1804. I would appreciate you checking your records to see if there is any record of William_

_thanks Susan_

----------


## RPMACCOE

hi dave
looking for pre 1750 parents of john mac donald .I visited dalnawillan lodge and the burial site.John Mac Donald was buried and born I guess in Aschoraclate and later reburied by his son john near dalnawillan lodge.



quote

descendants of John MacDonald
Generation No. 1 

1. JOHN1 MACDONALD was bornAbt. 1752 in Scotland, and died March 3, 1840 in Caithness, 
Scotland. He 
married (1) ANN ROSS August4, 1778 in Halkirk, Caithness, Scotland. She was born Abt. 1757. He married 
(2) BARBARA GORDON Abt. 1790,daughter of ALEXANDER GORDON and ISABELLA SUTHERLAND. She was 
born Abt. 1764 in Scotland,and died May 24, 1850 in Pickering, Canada. 

More About JOHN MACDONALD: 
Burial: Dalnawillan,Caithness, Scotland, No.4 Table Slab. John McDonald, Achscoraclate 

3.3.1840, 88, s 
John ed s Gordon, ('CaithnessMonumental Inscriptions, Volume 3', eds. A. S. Cowper and I. Ross) 
Occupation: "Tacksmanfrom 1790-1806 at Dalwillan, 1802 Scarclet, 1804 Scoraclate. He was a 

noted 
highland drover."(Memorabilia Domestica or Parish life in the North of Scotland by Rev. Donald 

3. ALEXANDER2 MACDONALD(JOHN1) was born September 12, 1800 in Dalnawillan, Caithness, Scotland, 
and died November 14, 1870in Coronie, Suriname. He met (1) SOPHIA VAN BUNSCHOTEN Bef. 1827 in 
Nickerie,Suriname. She was born May 5, 1809 in Sealand, Nickerie, Suriname, and diedMarch 4, 1853

unquote

----------


## Oddquine

> hi dave
> looking for pre 1750 parents of john mac donald .I visited dalnawillan lodge and the burial site.John Mac Donald was buried and born I guess in Aschoraclate and later reburied by his son john near dalnawillan lodge.
> 
> 
> 
> quote
> 
> descendants of John MacDonald
> Generation No. 1 
> ...


One I'm interested in myself.....though more his siblings and close connections......but nothing obvious in the MIs, I'm afraid.  My own MacDonalds turn up with a 1785 marriage in Strath of Dunbeath.....and I have never found them anywhere for sure before that..which is why I poke about in all Caithness MacDonalds between doing other things. Think I might have spoken to you before.

Davy himself has long stopped doing this, btw......it is generally whoever picks up the post first and has the MIs to hand who responds.....often me, but not always.

----------


## Irenef

HI 
I would be very grateful  if you can help with Inscriptions of HUME at DU3 5, 16, 17, 18 and NR9 101. I have been trying to track Hume in Caithness and not had any luck so far. I wondered where they had originally come from. thank you Irenef

----------


## harley

Hello Davie,
I am trying to trace the Siblings of my GG grandfather William Sutherland b 1814 Watten. His parents were John Sutherland and Jannet (Janet) Murray. They had 8 children as follows: Margaret Sutherland Baptised Nov 21 1800, Bylbster : Magnus Sutherland Baptised Mar. 21 1802, Bylbster: E Sutherland (female) Baptised Sept. 06, 1803:Mary Sutherland Baptised Feb. 09, 1806,Tails of Watten: Jannet/Janet Sutherland baptised Feb 15, 1808 East Watten: Margaret Sutherland Baptised May 23 , 1810, East Watten; ?Jane Sutherland Baptised Nov. 15, 1812: William Sutherland Baptised Aug. 11, 1814 Park of Cogill.

I have checked the Watten Cemetary and was unable to find any inscriptions that match any of the children. My gg grandfather William I have traced to Canada. In his discharge papers he indicated he would reside in Wick, however he ended up in Toronto Canada where he had served for a number of years before his retirement. It has occured to me that if he had contemplated in living in Wick, then perhaps some of his siblings may have lived there.
I attended Watten to search the cemetary with out any luck in September of this year. I did not have time to check the cemeteries in Wick. Would you be able to assist with my search?
Thank you, Best regards,
Harley Sutherland

----------


## Oddquine

> Hello Davie,
> I am trying to trace the Siblings of my GG grandfather William Sutherland b 1814 Watten. His parents were John Sutherland and Jannet (Janet) Murray. They had 8 children as follows: Margaret Sutherland Baptised Nov 21 1800, Bylbster : Magnus Sutherland Baptised Mar. 21 1802, Bylbster: E Sutherland (female) Baptised Sept. 06, 1803:Mary Sutherland Baptised Feb. 09, 1806,Tails of Watten: Jannet/Janet Sutherland baptised Feb 15, 1808 East Watten: Margaret Sutherland Baptised May 23 , 1810, East Watten; ?Jane Sutherland Baptised Nov. 15, 1812: William Sutherland Baptised Aug. 11, 1814 Park of Cogill.
> 
> I have checked the Watten Cemetary and was unable to find any  inscriptions that match any of the children. My gg grandfather William I  have traced to Canada. In his discharge papers he indicated he would  reside in Wick, however he ended up in Toronto Canada where he had  served for a number of years before his retirement. It has occured to me  that if he had contemplated in living in Wick, then perhaps some of his  siblings may have lived there.
> 
> I attended Watten to search the cemetary with out any luck in September  of this year. I did not have time to check the cemeteries in Wick. Would  you be able to assist with my search?
> Thank you, Best regards,
> Harley Sutherland


The MIs only have the Wick Parish Church inscriptions and I had a look through my photos of the old part of the Municipal Cemetery, and haven't come across a Magnus of about the right age..but then I'm only about a third of the way through the Municipal one photo-wise. Plenty Sutherland females in both cemeteries, but none which are date-wise very obvious. (though ages on the stones aren't necessarily very reliable.) Their married names would be useful, as would Magnus's wife's name, as I could look through all the rest of the books on the off-chance they were buried elsewhere.

You may find this site useful..it has photos and names from both the Old and New Municipal Cemeteries on it. http://www.gravestonephotos.com/publ...ess&country=Sc

----------


## Oddquine

> Hi Davie
> 
> _ have been searching for the death date of William Macdonald a tailor In Reay Caithness. He was married to a janet gunn in 1803 in Reay and she was a widow when she died in 1856 in Reay so william must have died before then. They had at least one child Alexander Macdonald who was born in Reay in 1804. I would appreciate you checking your records to see if there is any record of William_
> 
> _thanks Susan_


Ooops. Missed this one. I checked the whole of the MI book containing the Reay Cemeteries, and nothing, I'm afraid.

----------


## Oddquine

> HI 
> I would be very grateful  if you can help with Inscriptions of HUME at DU3 5, 16, 17, 18 and NR9 101. I have been trying to track Hume in Caithness and not had any luck so far. I wondered where they had originally come from. thank you Irenef


Missed this one as well, sorry! 

The Hume in New Reay is an entry on the stone of Hugh Farquhar and Johan Henderson.  The main face of the stone is online.....the thumbnail to it is about halfway down http://www.oddquine.co.uk/gravestone...estones35a.htm   and the side inscription which hasn't been photographed is .....son David Mackay, died Brubster 13.3.1956 aged 67, wife Isabella Hume died 20.9.1968 aged 83.

Those in Old Dunn are 
5 - William Murray, farmer South Dene, died 7.11.1935 aged 90 wife Margaret Hume, died 28.2.1933 aged 81, daughter Annie Waters died 27.5.1937 aged 51, son Donald farmer, died 2.5.1964 aged 78.

16 -Alexander Hume, died 28.1.1863 aged 9, brother James, died 3.2.1863 aged 6, stone erected by father Alexander

17-Catherine Gunn died Paddockfield, Watten, 2.11.1928 aged79, husband William Hume died 7.12.1929 aged 80, son William James died 10.5.1905 aged 26, daughter Annie Waters died 17.8.1949 aged 64 son George died 2.7.1950 aged 61.

18 - John Hume, wife Catherine Robertson, both died 17.2.1926 aged 81, daughter Elizabeth Ann Campbell died 26.5.1878 aged 8.

Edited to say, that I'm thinking that in 1841/1851 they were not Hume, but Ham......because they turn up out of the blue in the 1861 census, if you check out FreeCen..and the Ham's in Watten in the previous two censuses disappear.  If you check the two lots of entries against each other, they do appear to be the same people....so it kinda looks as if the Watten Humes were originally Hams.

----------


## harley

Thanks Davie. Unfortunately I only have the information I supplied. I will check out the site you supplied.

----------


## Mathilda

> the manson oman reference are my grandfather annd granny i think i can tell you more


Hi, I am from SA, and my dad married a granddaugther of Robert McKenzie Manson & Jane/Janet Oman. I am trying to do the family tree for the Manson's. Anonymous, can you help? Mathilda

----------


## Mathilda

> Davie,
> 
> I was just going through your posts and saw the above. I am quite sure that the people mentioned are my grandfathers parents. He was born George Manson on June 21 1889 in Framside. The birth was registered in Halkirk on July 6, 1889. in the parish records I believe. 
> His parents are listed as Robert Manson, quarry labourer and Jane Manson (Oman), who were married in Halkirk on September 3rd, 1880.
> What I'm curious about is you mentioned a son, Nicholas. Did your sourse mention any other children? Also, do you know of any other online sources that I might use to trace further back.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Robinson


Hi Robinson, my stepmom is a granddaugther of Robert McKenzie & Jane/Jean Oman. You want to exchange information?
Regards
Mathilda

----------


## ifmackay

Apologies for taking so long to get back to you. I haven't checked for some time! Thank you very much for all the information. I have had a look at the Ham family and would tend to agree with your conclusion. I have had a look at the Ham surname origin and wondered why the family would change it to Hume rather than perhaps Hame. I had always assumed they would have come from Orkney as some of the family moved there in 19C. However, it appears as if they are rooted in Caithness. I had a look at an online version of Parish Registers and there appears to be certainly one family of Ham in 17C -18C in a number of areas: Cannisbay etc. Thank you again, I really appreciate the help. Irene

----------


## Minnymoss

Are you still interested in the Meiklejohns, I have some interesting information if you are.

Michael Moss

----------


## Tomnamuidh

Hi davie, this is William Innes in Montreal, Quebec, Canada. Do you have any listings for the name INNES that go as far back as 1680.

----------

